# Dave KG & Caledonia & Autobrite - Midlands Machine Polishing Classes 2010



## Dave KG

*Important Note: I will be away on holiday from 3rd June to 21st June so will be unable to update the main class lists during this time - I will update all lists on my return *

Following popular request, we are delighted to announce that this year we will be teaming up with Mark at Autobrite Direct to offer our Machine Polishing classes in the Midlands! The classes will take place at Autobrite's unit in Newcastle-Under-Lyme, full directions to which would be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up. We are really excited to be able to offer classes in conjunction with Autobrite who will be on hand throughout the days as well to offer advice on products you may be interested in.

The classes will simply be divided into Beginners and Advanced. Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below 

The classes this year will cost £65 per head. We realise this is a little more than for our equivalent Scotland days, the difference in price is to account for our additional expenses for running the classes. We hope that folks will understand this  Payment can be made on the day by cash or cheque, no deposit is required to book your place.

The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements  will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the master list. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 6 as we have a bit more space in the Autobrite unit and it will divide you neatly into teams of three for part of our plans . You can choose from the following classes:

________________________________________________________

*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 10th April (Class Full - Reserve Places Only)

Class Complete!*

________________________________________________________
*
Machine Polishing Advanced Class - Sunday 11th April (Class Full - Reserve Places Only)

Class Complete!*

________________________________________________________
*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 15th May (Class Full - Reserve Places Only)

Class Complete!*

________________________________________________________
*
Machine Polishing Advanced Class - Sunday 16th May (Class Full - Reserve Places Only)

Class Complete!*

________________________________________________________
*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 26th June (Class Full - Reserve Places Only!)

Class Complete!*

________________________________________________________
*
Machine Polishing Advanced Class - Sunday 27th June (Class Full - Reserve Places Only!)
Class Complete!*

________________________________________________________
*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 17th July (Class Full - Reserve Places Only!)

1. 03OKH
2. Johnathan B
3. Schizophonic
4. andyp
5. tosh
6. Shared

*

________________________________________________________
*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Sunday 18th July (Class Full! Reserve Places Only)

1. DeanA
2. Mike Rose
3. MJ
4. alxg
5. KEVLO
6. NickMal

*

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 14th August (Class Full - Reserve Places Only!)

1. J99NNO
2. NeilG40 
3. kiruji
4. pajpower0
5. dandman
6. rex

Reserve 1. Trebor
Reserve 2. NCB
Reserve 3. PadTwo
Reserve 4. andyp
*

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Sunday 15th August (Class Full - Reserve Places Only!)

1. BigIan
2. dest
3. Richarl VXR (Rich)
4. Richarl VXR (Charl)
5. chunky79
6. PSJ

Reserve 1. NCB
Reserve 2. deano_uk
Reserve 3. PadTwo
Reserve 4. andyp
*

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Machine Polishing Beginners Class*










This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce finishes like these, achieved by a class in 2009!:




























The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Flex 3401), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest! Some changes have been made over the 2009 classes but if you have already attended either a DA or rotary day in 2009 a lot of the Beginners class will be a repeat, so consider the advanced one instead!

The outline of the day:

_1 - Paintwork Correction: Introduction_

A introduction to paintwork correction in theory. This part of the class will be a talk about paint systems, and what kind of defects you may come across and how they can be corrected. It is the introduction to the day to give you a basic understanding of what is going on when you pick up a polisher! We will talk about how different polishes break down and what the general ideas of machine polishing are.

_2 - Machine Control_



















Before looking at paint correction in practice the first practical part of the day focussed on handling a machine polisher. This is very important to getting you used to handling the polisher (DA and rotary) on a typical car - and that includes the more difficult panels as well! Demonstrations of how to comfortably hold and control and machine polisher and plenty of opportunity to practice and get used to the machines will be given.

_
3 - Working a Polish_














































Once happy with controlling the machine polisher, this part of the day looks at the working techniques for polishes - how big an area to work, how long to work for, pressures, movement paces and how they all affect the working of a typical polish. The basics will be covered at this stage to give you a solid grounding in how polishes work and how to get the best from them.

_4 - Paint Assessment_



















On this part of the day we will look at how to assess the condition of the paintwork on a car. The paint defects discussed at the start of the day will be seen (and created!) in practice! We will look at using different lighting to see different types of defect. Having assessed the paint condition we will then look at how to assess the paint thickness and how to get the best from a paint thickness gauge.

5 - Choosing Pads & Polishes



















Confident with the machine polisher. Confident with how to assess the paintwork condition. Now its time to choose what pads and polish will work best. Here we look at how we choose the best polish and pad combination for achieving the results we're after. We also look at how to measure paint removal rates, what level of correction is deemed safer and what happens when we go too far!

_
5 - Paint Correction_





































Down to the nitty gritty! Having chosen a pad and polish combination that works and looked at how to get to that combo, we now spend some time practising the techniques and achieving paint correction. Focus on different areas of a car to get further practice in machine control and working typical polishes.

_6 - Refining & Final Assessment_





































On this part of the day we look at techniques that are used to get the best out of the finish once the correction has taken place and how to assess the quality of the work. Refining and burnishng techniques with finishing polishes will be covered. We'll also look at the importance of the IPA wipedown, and how to use lights to really highlight the quality of a finish (and how certain lights can mask defects such as holograms).

_
7 - Severe Correction_










Here we look at an introduction to more advanced techniques that can be used for correction of more severe marks - looking at the Slow Cutting technique by DA, aggressive compounding by rotary, and wet sanding. This is just an introduction to the techniques and is designed as a precursor to the Advanced Class which covers the techniques in more detail.

_8 - Filling & Cleansing_










Its not all about correction with abrasive polishes! Sometimes you just want to cleanse the paintwork, sometimes its not possible to use an abrasive polish because of thin paint. Here we look at how to get the best out of paint cleansers with your machine polisher and techniques that can be used to achieve correction without using abrasives.

_
9 - Paintwork Protection_

We round the training part of the day off with examples of how to protect your hard work. Several products will be available for trial on the day so you can compare for yourself different LSPs and see what differences you see (if any ). We talk about possible machine application of waxes and sealants and the necessary prep-work required before applying your LSP.

_
10 - Putting It Into Practice: "Competition"_



















The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day. Gordon and I will watch, but not help at this stage - you'll be on your own. At the end, the best finish(es) will receive a small prize.

The competition replaces the open ended workshop part of the day that was part of the 2009 training days. However if you would like to specifically address an issue on your car's paintwork or want to see what polishes will work on your specific car then PM either myself of Gordon and we will arrange a slot at the end of the training day for you to bring your car into the unit and spend a little time trialling products. This will be on a first come first served basis, so if you want in first so you can leave earlier (not that you'd want to leave us, surely! :lol then get your request in first!

___________________________________________________________

*Machine Polishing Advanced Class*

Details to follow very soon!

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*The opinions of our previous tutees....*



Adam D said:


> Fab tuition day!
> 
> I would thoroughly recommend it to anyone who wants to learn the basics of learning how to get the best out of the machines and polishes.
> 
> Gordon and Dave are excellent tutors and I had a great time both learning and enjoying





alx_chung said:


> I can only repeat what I have said before. Dave and Gordon are two of the nicest guys that you will ever meet and they make sure that its not all hard work on these courses, you actually have a lot of fun too!
> If you are sitting on the fence humming and haaing, then sign up and have fun!
> Alex





M4D YN said:


> a little push for the readers of this thread :thumb: if your thinking about doing any of these classes,then don't keep thinking and just do it,because you wont look back,the day as a whole is great and two of the most easy going guys you could ever get to meet are teaching you and the knowledge is phenomenal to say the least and the best part is once you've done it,you'll strive for more knowledge and that is a good thing to have in your life,whether it be detailing or something else for that matter,so spend the small amount of cash and be pleasantly surprised for sure,oh and i have been on them you might have noticed by the post  and i do this as a job
> 
> regards scott





a4ndy said:


> well theres a big thanks to both Dave and gordon for there time and knowledge yesterday it is appreciated
> 
> this is an absolutely brilliant day well worth going and definitely recommend
> i learned loads and was able to ask pretty much anything to do with detailing and they were able to give suggestions, reasons and product knowledge this was great, was very impressed
> 
> thanks again guys
> Andy





Leodhasach said:


> Again, massive thanks to both Dave and Gordon for a hugely informative day yesterday, with great banter too! It's really given me the confidence to use my rotary in anger, as well as loads of info on products etc (seriously, I think Gordon might just know the chemical makeup of everything, ever).
> 
> To quote Arnie...
> 
> 'I'll be back.'
> 
> :buffer::thumb:





stuart1164 said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> Having done the day's training I thought I would give my personal view..........
> 
> AWESOME
> 
> I had already done the DA day and this time I wanted to do the Rotary.
> 
> So there were 5 of us, 2 of which were on the Rotary and the other 3 were on DA duties.
> 
> Dave KG was the tutor for the DA'ers and Gordon was tutor for the
> Rotary(etts)
> 
> I found the Rotary totaly different to the DA but after some practice I was getting there but constantly under the watchful eye of Gordon.
> 
> As he only had myself and Ross we got alot of knowledge and time devoted to us and equally I would say the same for the DA'ers.
> 
> Both Dave and Gordon make it look so easy as you watch the doing a bit you say to yourself " that looks straight forward enough" til you have a go then the dam thing takes off or jumps about like a mad kangaroo.
> 
> Again Gordon was there after he stopped laughing to sort my style out ie, stop holding on to the machine with a death grip :doublesho
> 
> Ross on the other hand was very good with it I suspect he has had more practice but it could be that he is simply good with it.
> 
> As the day progressed and we took to watching each other Gordon took the DA'ers for the Rotary class too which they were better than me much to my dismay  :lol:
> 
> The down side was a little cold as my toes had gone numb after a while but the polishing stage helped that and warmed up fine.
> 
> The end results were brilliant for all on the day.
> 
> It's not just the polishing knowledge you get but the waxes, cleaning advice etc too not to mention the different products you can try.
> 
> Nothing is a bother to Dave and Gordon they were born to do this kind of training. The best trainers are those who have such energy for what they do and you can tell a mile off they love it.
> 
> I need to go on an advanced class next.
> 
> so thank you to all the trainees on the day it was a great pleasure having your company and ofcourse to D&G you make me want to do more detailing / valeting :buffer: ( I can't call it Detailing :devil: )
> 
> What ever it is I LOVE IT :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Thank you :wave:
> 
> Stuart





johnbuck said:


> Yep, have to agree with the sentiments of Ross and Stuart.
> 
> If you're thinking of getting into machine polishing then this type of training is invaluable; and with tutors like Dave and Gordon you can't go wrong. So many tips and hands on practical under the watchful eyes of experts is the ideal way to start.
> Good idea to have both DA and Rotary on the same day, personally I would not have gone near a rotary due to the myths of the beast often mooted on forums.
> I had not touched either machine prior to this tuition but I felt comfortable with both on completion of the day; not an expert by any means but comfortable enough to practice further.





wizard77 said:


> I've already sent Dave a text thanking both himself & Gordon for a brilliant day, but I also want to say It was a pleasure meeting everyone else there on the day.
> The 700 mile round journey was well worth It, Russ & myself learnt alot. I hope Dave didn't get fed up with all the questions I asked
> I went for the DA, but It was also nice to have some tuition on the rotary & spend some time on It, as now I know It isn't the fire breathing dragon Its sometimes made out to be.
> I hope some pics get posted up as I know there was some cracking ones taken
> 
> Cheers,
> Paul.


----------



## Andy Bray

Beginners please.


----------



## Dave KG

Andy Bray said:


> Beginners please.


Certainly, name added :thumb: Cheers


----------



## Andy Bray

Dave KG said:


> Certainly, name added :thumb: Cheers


Thanks for offering the class.:thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Can I be added to do the advanced?

I have used the DA a lot and have recently switched to Rotary so looking for more tips and techniques to develop this further. Is the advanced what I'm after?


----------



## Dave KG

DavieB said:


> Can I be added to do the advanced?
> 
> I have used the DA a lot and have recently switched to Rotary so looking for more tips and techniques to develop this further. Is the advanced what I'm after?


Hello Davie,

If you are comfortable with at least one machine, in your case the DA, and have experience of the rotary then the advanced day would be more appropriate. The advanced day will build on all in the beginners day (details to follow shortly, I've been doing interview prep for the past couple of weeks so I'm still writing out all the info on the advanced class), but there will also be some time on the day too to familiarise yourself more with the machines before we go into depth on wetsanding, glass correction etc. 

I'll add you to the advanced day 

Dave


----------



## DavieB

Thanks Dave!


----------



## chrisc

stick me down for whatever you do please dave.at midlands:thumb:.starting with beginner


----------



## Guest

Hi Dave, can you put me down for the saturday 10th beginners day please.


----------



## Leemack

Nothing like treading on midlanders toes ah dave


----------



## Dave KG

chrisc said:


> stick me down for whatever you do please dave.at midlands:thumb:.starting with beginner


Certainly Chris, I'll add your name to both classes above, many thanks :thumb:



faboka vrs said:


> Hi Dave, can you put me down for the saturday 10th beginners day please.


No probs mate, will add your name now - many thanks :thumb:


----------



## T25DOC

Dave - would really like to get on one of these classes however I've already got things booked infor the weekend suggested - will you be doing any more dates later int he year?? Cheers Andy


----------



## Dave KG

T25DOC said:


> Dave - would really like to get on one of these classes however I've already got things booked infor the weekend suggested - will you be doing any more dates later int he year?? Cheers Andy


Yes we certainly intend to, its just a case of finalising them... We're working very closely with Mark at Autobrite here and hope to be able to offer a few throughout the course of the year :thumb:


----------



## DBSK

So how does this work? Do i use my car for the correction? And do i bring my own machine and polishes, and then you just guide me on how to use them?

Will you be doing any down south? Your getting closer to me but still a fair drive.


----------



## Goodfella36

Hi Dave stick me down for the advanced day please always good to learn some more :thumb:


----------



## gfrankland

pm sent


----------



## Dave KG

David King said:


> So how does this work? Do i use my car for the correction? And do i bring my own machine and polishes, and then you just guide me on how to use them?
> 
> Will you be doing any down south? Your getting closer to me but still a fair drive.


There will be scrap car/panels there on the day for correction and practising so you can see different techniques used, and try out different products. You don't need to bring your own machine or products, but if you want to use your own on the day then this is also fine. We will have enough machines on the day for everyone though, and enough products as well for you to try - a chance to see what you like to use before you go ahead and buy your own products.

The days are quite prescribed in the mornings as detailed in the first post - we like to structure the class to give you as much info as we can relevant to the day your on (Beginners or Advanced), and there is a big practical side to the day as well where we encourage you to get stuck in on our test panels and try different products and techniques that we will be covering.


----------



## Dave KG

GoodFella33 said:


> Hi Dave stick me down for the advanced day please always good to learn some more :thumb:


Excellent :thumb: Look forward to seeing you on the day 



gfrankland said:


> pm sent


Replied and name added mate, look forward to seeing you on the Sunday :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Does the Advanced Class include correcting RDS's and wet sanding? If so, I'd love to attend that please. I'm competent at swirl removal, finishing and correction, but need a little more confidence when wet sanding and removing deep RDS's...

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Showshine said:


> Nothing like treading on midlanders toes ah dave


The Scottish Invasion is a commeth!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Well having some confirmed dates, locations and prices is a first!! Clearly there's an appetite for this in the Midlands, but nobody has ever taken the initiative and actually set something up!

There's also very few people that I'd trust on the same level as Dave and Gordon to help guide me through wet sanding and deep correction. We've seen what they are capable of...


----------



## steve from wath

can you put me down for the advanced
just need to get a shift swop 
let me know if im on the course
thanks


----------



## j03y-1

hi dave can you put me down for beginers


----------



## caledonia

RussZS said:


> Does the Advanced Class include correcting RDS's and wet sanding? If so, I'd love to attend that please. I'm competent at swirl removal, finishing and correction, but need a little more confidence when wet sanding and removing deep RDS's...
> 
> Cheers,
> Russ


Yes it does Russ.
Different techniques discussed and shown on RDS. Also when to use what technique. Wet sanding on both DA and Stone chip repairs, by hand.
Glass scratch removal and the like.
Advanced days are quite comprehensive, touching on a lot of different aspects. Mark will also have a good selection of goods on both days to wet you appetite.
Gordon.


----------



## [email protected]

So simply a great opportunity to get some expert tuition from Dave & Gordon and a chance to purchase some products that will suit you and your car and have a go yourself. 

Really looking forward to meeting the classes soon.

Mark


----------



## chrisc

take it they will be pads:buffer: to buy on day etc.and a sarnie shop run


----------



## -Ally-

Showshine said:


> Nothing like treading on midlanders toes ah dave


Lol, someone's got to show the englanders how to do it  haha

I think it's a great idea and clearly there is a market for what Gordy and Dave are doing. Would love to come to a Scottish one once I am fully confident with my DA.

Ally


----------



## caledonia

I imagine so.
But if people would like to clarify with Mark prior to turning up, I am sure he will have everything in stock and Carter for everyones requirements. (Including Pink SF) :lol:

Its Ok Chris we know you require a different diet. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

I saw your eyes light up chris when the pink foam was out eh?:argie:


----------



## chrisc

chips and beans and im sorted.ill put some pictures up tommorow of the pink foam doing dads vectra


----------



## steve from wath

am i on the course????
need to sort a shift swop out

chris fancy sharing a car o way down matey?

forgt what is the orange sample??ta


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

caledonia said:


> Yes it does Russ.
> Different techniques discussed and shown on RDS. Also when to use what technique. Wet sanding on both DA and Stone chip repairs, by hand.
> Glass scratch removal and the like.
> Advanced days are quite comprehensive, touching on a lot of different aspects. Mark will also have a good selection of goods on both days to wet you appetite.
> Gordon.


Sounds perfect Gordon, I'd love to attend if I can please?

It's taking it to this next level which I'm struggling with on my own - some of your guys' expert tuition would be great. I was contemplating flying up to Scotland for one, but this is ideal as I'm only 30 miles away or so


----------



## caledonia

No bother Russ.
We have always said if people can lay on a unit and there is a genuine interest then we can swing this around, as all the ground work as already been done. You have Mark to thank for making this possible also. He is the guy that is sacrificing is days off also.


----------



## chrisc

steve from wath said:


> am i on the course????
> need to sort a shift swop out
> 
> chris fancy sharing a car o way down matey?
> 
> forgt what is the orange sample??ta


after let you know on that one steve as i have to drop a pallet off at manchester for 6-7ish.and it was tango.ill see if i can drop it night before or 1amish:thumb:just looked if your going on the sunday one no problem steve well sort something out


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

caledonia said:


> No bother Russ.
> We have always said if people can lay on a unit and there is a genuine interest then we can swing this around, as all the ground work as already been done. You have Mark to thank for making this possible also. He is the guy that is sacrificing is days off also.


Indeed, I'll thank him with my debit card on the day... need some new bits anyway, so I'll hold off for some from Mark

Cheers,
Russ.


----------



## Doc

Really tempted with this but bad timing.
Will you be conducting any more?


----------



## Detail My Ride

Dave,

If you ever need a hand, or want me to come along to any of the days give me a shout.


----------



## Dave KG

RussZS said:


> Does the Advanced Class include correcting RDS's and wet sanding? If so, I'd love to attend that please. I'm competent at swirl removal, finishing and correction, but need a little more confidence when wet sanding and removing deep RDS's...
> 
> Cheers,
> Russ


Hi Russ,

Have added your name to the list :thumb:

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Dave KG

steve from wath said:


> am i on the course????
> need to sort a shift swop out
> 
> chris fancy sharing a car o way down matey?
> 
> forgt what is the orange sample??ta


Hi Steve,

As we have a lot more space in the Autobrite unit, Gordon and I have discussed being able to add a sixth person to the classes and we've decided to put a little extra challenge into the day which will be ideal with two teams of three now... so yes, you are on the course as you have the final place on the day. I'll add your name now.

All the best,

Dave


----------



## Dave KG

j03y-1 said:


> hi dave can you put me down for beginers


Certainly mate, name added :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Doc said:


> Really tempted with this but bad timing.
> Will you be conducting any more?


Yes, we will be and the dates will be going up very soon :thumb:



Gaz W said:


> Dave,
> 
> If you ever need a hand, or want me to come along to any of the days give me a shout.


Cheers Gaz, we appreciate that :thumb:


----------



## mattc

I've not been on here long. Just signed up for the beginners so should be good as my car should be built for show seans so this will amke sure the paint looks the part as well.

See you all there


----------



## Dave KG

mattc said:


> I've not been on here long. Just signed up for the beginners so should be good as my car should be built for show seans so this will amke sure the paint looks the part as well.
> 
> See you all there


Look forward to seeing you on the day :thumb:


----------



## mattc

Thanks Dave.

A quick question as I am coming on this day to gain experiance and take away knowledge of how to make my cars look better. But I will also probably be looking to purchase a load of stuff on the day. Will this be possible?


----------



## Jon Allen

Beginners Class Saturday 10th April please:wave:

Jon Allen


----------



## mike_shrops

Advanced class please . I'm comfortable with the rotary now, but struggling to build up the confidence to go at the deeper marks, so learning from you guys can only be a good thing. 

Hope Mark doesn't have too many products on show though, I'm meant to be saving !


----------



## Dave KG

mattc said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> A quick question as I am coming on this day to gain experiance and take away knowledge of how to make my cars look better. But I will also probably be looking to purchase a load of stuff on the day. Will this be possible?


The day will be held at Autobite's unit, so it will be possible to purcahse products on the day as well from Mark. I would PM Mark in advance of the day if you have anything specific you want as I am sure he will be able to put things aside for you.



Jon Allen said:


> Beginners Class Saturday 10th April please:wave:
> 
> Jon Allen


Certainly mate, name added :thumb:



mike_shrops said:


> Advanced class please . I'm comfortable with the rotary now, but struggling to build up the confidence to go at the deeper marks, so learning from you guys can only be a good thing.
> 
> Hope Mark doesn't have too many products on show though, I'm meant to be saving !


Name added mate, look forward to seeing you on the day - there will be plenty of work on deeper marks! :thumb:

With all classes now full we will be adding dates for May and July just shortly (June missing for now as I will be on holiday in France )


----------



## MellowYellow

Hey Dave, can i be put down as a reserve on the beginner course please? I'm already confident with a DA but have just switched to rotary work. I'm thinking best to start again and make sure i'm doing everything right. Also, if nobody drops out, will this mean my name will go down first on the next available beginner day? Hopefully i'm going to get chance for both a beginner and advanced this year, and would rather have your tuition over anyone elses.
Regards

Gav


----------



## Dave KG

MellowYellow said:


> Hey Dave, can i be put down as a reserve on the beginner course please? I'm already confident with a DA but have just switched to rotary work. I'm thinking best to start again and make sure i'm doing everything right. Also, if nobody drops out, will this mean my name will go down first on the next available beginner day? Hopefully i'm going to get chance for both a beginner and advanced this year, and would rather have your tuition over anyone elses.
> Regards
> 
> Gav


Hello Gav,

Certainly, I will add your name to the reserve list and then to the main list for the next Beginners class when it comes up if you would like? If you get on the first class, I'll just take your name off the second one 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## ScoobyDan

Hello Dave,

Please could you add me onto the reserve list for the beginners class please or if nobody drops out please could you put me on the list for the next available date ?
I have limited experience of both rotary and da machines but would like to start again from scratch.

Many Thanks
Dan


----------



## The Sheriff

Hi Dave

Could you add me to the reserve list please? I can do either day, so whichever is available. This is 45 minutes from me!!

Many thanks:thumb:


----------



## Mark Mac

I'd be interested in any future courses! I have a friend that is also likely to participate!


----------



## j03y-1

thanks for putting me down dave hope its warmer than a fortnight ago


----------



## MellowYellow

Dave KG said:


> Hello Gav,
> 
> Certainly, I will add your name to the reserve list and then to the main list for the next Beginners class when it comes up if you would like? If you get on the first class, I'll just take your name off the second one
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


Perfect! Cheers buddy


----------



## Dave KG

ScoobyDan said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> Please could you add me onto the reserve list for the beginners class please or if nobody drops out please could you put me on the list for the next available date ?
> I have limited experience of both rotary and da machines but would like to start again from scratch.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Dan


Hello Dan,

I've added your name to the reserve list and to Beginners class on 15th May.

Look forward to seeing you at our classes :thumb:

Dave


----------



## Dave KG

The Sheriff said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Could you add me to the reserve list please? I can do either day, so whichever is available. This is 45 minutes from me!!
> 
> Many thanks:thumb:


Hi mate, is this for advanced class?



Mark Mac said:


> I'd be interested in any future courses! I have a friend that is also likely to participate!


New dates are now up mate, more will follow for the summer months too :thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff

Ahhh, apologies Dave, I didn't realise the Sunday was for advanced. Not to worry, thanks.



Dave KG said:


> Hi mate, is this for advanced class?
> 
> New dates are now up mate, more will follow for the summer months too :thumb:


----------



## c928jon

Can I go down for a May advanced pls.

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

c928jon said:


> Can I go down for a May advanced pls.
> 
> Thanks


Certainly, just added you name :thumb:


----------



## MellowYellow

Just noticed my name isn't down for 15th May just in case nobody drops out of 10th April. Don't want to miss out!


----------



## Dave KG

MellowYellow said:


> Just noticed my name isn't down for 15th May just in case nobody drops out of 10th April. Don't want to miss out!


All sorted


----------



## Dipesh

Hi Dave, can you stick me down for the advance class as discussed on the 16th please. 

Thanks

Dipesh


----------



## Dave KG

Dipesh said:


> Hi Dave, can you stick me down for the advance class as discussed on the 16th please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dipesh


Certainly mate, I'll add your name to the list! Look forward to seeing you on the day


----------



## Dipesh

Thanks Dave! I can't wait!!


----------



## jus

hey dave,
put me down as a reserve for the 11th advanced please matey 

jus


----------



## Member0803

hey can i be booked into the bigginers class on 15th of may please i can use a da fine but want to learn how to use a rotary as it seems to be a bit more tricky


----------



## caledonia

Dave can you add the member as in PM to the advanced day on the 16th of May 
Ta
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys, that should be everyone added. Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Zerozero

Hi Dave

Could you please put my name down for the Sat 15 May class

Thank You

Andy :driver:


----------



## Dave KG

Zerozero said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Could you please put my name down for the Sat 15 May class
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Andy :driver:


Hello Andy,

I'll just add your name now, cheers :thumb:

Dave


----------



## retsofkram

Hi Dave,

Can you add me as 1st reserve for begineers class 15th May.

Many Thanks

Mark


----------



## cotswoldiver

*Beginners*



Dave KG said:


> All sorted


Dave
If the opportunity arises, can you put me down as a reserve for a beginners course?
many thanks
David


----------



## Dave KG

retsofkram said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Can you add me as 1st reserve for begineers class 15th May.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Mark


Hello Mark, name added to the list - many thanks :thumb:



cotswoldiver said:


> Dave
> If the opportunity arises, can you put me down as a reserve for a beginners course?
> many thanks
> David


Hi David, I've added your name to the reserve list for 15th May Beginners... other classes for towards the end of June, into July will be announced soon so keep your eye on the thread if you want to go on one of these lists :thumb:


----------



## pajpower0

Is there anymore reserve places for the beginners days? If so can you put me down.


----------



## fozzy

Me too for the beginners polishing, any weekend date will be fine, also last minute wouldn't be a problem if you have any late drop outs 


thanks

Edit: 
Just seen your talking about june dates, Can you put me onthe list for the first available.
(When you have the dates)

thanks again


----------



## Dave KG

pajpower0 said:


> Is there anymore reserve places for the beginners days? If so can you put me down.





fozzy said:


> Me too for the beginners polishing, any weekend date will be fine, also last minute wouldn't be a problem if you have any late drop outs
> 
> thanks
> 
> Edit:
> Just seen your talking about june dates, Can you put me onthe list for the first available.
> (When you have the dates)
> 
> thanks again


Hi guys,

June dates soon to be finalised... I'm off to Bergerac for the first three weeks of June but new dates will be going up for after that.


----------



## dreaddan

god dam! a class in my town and ive missed the beginners one..
Perchance is the advanced sutable for some one with some experance?
If so can you put me down for the sun 11th?
Otherwise can i be a reserve on 10th?


----------



## caledonia

dreaddan said:


> god dam! a class in my town and ive missed the beginners one..
> Perchance is the advanced sutable for some one with some experance?
> If so can you put me down for the sun 11th?
> Otherwise can i be a reserve on 10th?


Dependant on your experience it is mostly rotary work, Glass polishing, wool mops and the like. Dealing with common but as well as unusual defects.

There is some DA work but again down to wet sanding, metal polishing as so forth. Lot in these day covering lost of different aspects to machine polishing

I will let you decided on what coarse you chose. But there will also be further dates later in the year.

Fire up what class you prefer and you never know your luck. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Gordon

I have a guy off DW who wants the classes to, what dates have we got?

Mark:thumb:


----------



## dreaddan

i'll wait for some more beginners classes - I think It'll probably be best..


----------



## caledonia

autobrite-direct said:


> Gordon
> 
> I have a guy off DW who wants the classes to, what dates have we got?
> 
> Mark:thumb:


Mid week detailing tomorrow M8 will chat with Dave and get things confirmed on these dates. This just pandemonium at present. :thumb:

He also has a holiday coming up, which will have to be factored in.

Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG

As Gordon says, we're meeting tomorrow to discuss the dates for the summer so we can post them up... I'm away for most of June, holiday (first in years) to Bergerac, but there will likely be dates back end of June, July and August to go up. Watch this space.


----------



## dreaddan

I just thought... are you going to announce the new dates on here or a new thread - if so where so I can keep a eye out(I'll put money on me missing it!)?
cheers


----------



## Dave KG

dreaddan said:


> I just thought... are you going to announce the new dates on here or a new thread - if so where so I can keep a eye out(I'll put money on me missing it!)?
> cheers


All dates will be announced here


----------



## dreaddan

cool - I'll keep a eye out .


----------



## Dave KG

New dates now added  :thumb:


----------



## dreaddan

Can I get me +1 on the Beginners class on the 26th


----------



## Dave KG

dreaddan said:


> Can I get me +1 on teh begginners on the 26th


I'll add your name now mate, many thanks :thumb:


----------



## dreaddan

Sweet...


----------



## Oakey22

can you put me down for the beginner on the 26th june please.


----------



## Matt.

Hi Dave, can you put me down for begginers class on 26th June please.


----------



## ajmanby

hi dave would it be possible to move my name from the one up near you to the beginners one on here? would be a lot easier for me as i live in essex so would cut my traveling in half, is this ok?
thanks


----------



## fozzy

Hi there can you put me down for the beginners class 26th June cheers


----------



## pajpower0

Can you put me down please. I've had a bit of experience with a DA, but none with a rotary. So i'm not sure which class would be best, what do you think? If advanced put me down on the reserve for April otherwise put me down for June. Cheers.


----------



## Dave KG

Oakey22 said:


> can you put me down for the beginner on the 26th june please.





mattastra said:


> Hi Dave, can you put me down for begginers class on 26th June please.


Certainly guys, names added 



ajmanby said:


> hi dave would it be possible to move my name from the one up near you to the beginners one on here? would be a lot easier for me as i live in essex so would cut my traveling in half, is this ok?
> thanks


I can do yes, I'll add your name to 26th June


----------



## Dave KG

fozzy said:


> Hi there can you put me down for the beginners class 26th June cheers


Certainly mate, name added :thumb:



pajpower0 said:


> Can you put me down please. I've had a bit of experience with a DA, but none with a rotary. So i'm not sure which class would be best, what do you think? If advanced put me down on the reserve for April otherwise put me down for June. Cheers.


The Beginners classes are currently full at the moment I'm afraid, but I can add you to the reserve list for June.

If you want to give me a bell on 07803922610 we can discuss your machine experience and decide which class would be best for you


----------



## Mike_Rose

Hi there, can you add my name as reserve on the saturday 26th June please.

Ta,
Mike


----------



## ajmanby

perfect thanks dave, can i also do the advanced class the day after? i'll stay in a travelodge over night or something. thanks


----------



## Matt.

Thanks for that Dave, look forward to hearing from you soon


----------



## Dave KG

Mike_Rose said:


> Hi there, can you add my name as reserve on the saturday 26th June please.
> 
> Ta,
> Mike


Hello Mike,

No problem, I will add your name now 



ajmanby said:


> perfect thanks dave, can i also do the advanced class the day after? i'll stay in a travelodge over night or something. thanks


Thats not a problem at all - that way the first day will still be fresh in your mind  I'll add your name to the list :thumb:



mattastra said:


> Thanks for that Dave, look forward to hearing from you soon


Cheers - look forward to seeing you in June!


----------



## dreaddan

A quick question do we use our own cars & kit or do you provide everything we need?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Dave KG

dreaddan said:


> A quick question do we use our own cars & kit or do you provide everything we need?
> 
> Cheers
> Dan


We will be providing scrap car / panels for you to work on on the day and at the end if you have any articular things you want to address on your own car, then we will look at these individually also - just PM us before hand to let us know  ...

As for equipment, we will supply everything you need for the day but you can still bring your own if you want to practice with that instead, its up to you. You dont need anything though, we've got it covered


----------



## dreaddan

Cheers

will make my mate abit happer as he's a little nervious about polishing his car - while i jumped in the deep end


----------



## mattc

Dave there are some areas on my car that I would appriciate you looking at if thats ok?


----------



## Dibberly

i have been considering this for the midlands area, i have a megs 220 i even though i think i do a good job....theres room for improvement!!

Roughly where will it be held...i know you said locations etc will be pm'ed but i dont wanna sign up and waste peoples times if there is a 3-4 hour drive to the location

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Hi,

Apologies again for posting on the wrong thread.

I would be interested in a reserve for the 16 May, thank you. Please PM me as well if a place becomes available to ensure I am notified, thank you.


----------



## Guest

Dibberly said:


> i have been considering this for the midlands area, i have a megs 220 i even though i think i do a good job....theres room for improvement!!
> 
> Roughly where will it be held...i know you said locations etc will be pm'ed but i dont wanna sign up and waste peoples times if there is a 3-4 hour drive to the location
> 
> Thanks


It's Newcastle-under-lyme, don't think it's that big a place that it will add hours to get from one side to the other.


----------



## Dibberly

DaKine said:


> It's Newcastle-under-lyme, don't think it's that big a place that it will add hours to get from one side to the other.


Hmmmmm works out to be a 2hr drive according to google maps....let me think on this one


----------



## dreaddan

DaKine said:


> It's Newcastle-under-lyme, don't think it's that big a place that it will add hours to get from one side to the other.


No it's a small place 20mins to get across


----------



## alxg

Can I be put on reserve for a beginners day please?


----------



## Pizzaeater

*Classes*

As all the beginner classes seemed to be fully booked, will there be other dates offered and is the midlands venue closest available to east anglia


----------



## alxg

As above, really want to go on one of these days.


----------



## Matt.

So what happens now Dave, do we just see you there on the day or do we hear from you before the day?


----------



## caledonia

mattastra said:


> So what happens now Dave, do we just see you there on the day or do we hear from you before the day?


Nearer the time you should receive a PM, with the address details including times.
If there is any other info you require, Fire away.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG

DaKine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies again for posting on the wrong thread.
> 
> I would be interested in a reserve for the 16 May, thank you. Please PM me as well if a place becomes available to ensure I am notified, thank you.


No problems, will add your name to the list now


----------



## Dave KG

alxg said:


> Can I be put on reserve for a beginners day please?





Pizzaeater said:


> As all the beginner classes seemed to be fully booked, will there be other dates offered and is the midlands venue closest available to east anglia





alxg said:


> As above, really want to go on one of these days.


Hi guys,

New dates will be put up for throughout the summer months as we plan to run quite a few of these classes this year, and hopefully into next year as well though it will be quieter in the winter months.

Midlands is the closest we currently have to East Anglia right now I'm afraid - but never say never 



mattastra said:


> So what happens now Dave, do we just see you there on the day or do we hear from you before the day?


As Gordon says, in the fortnight before your class I will PM you full information about locations, and ask for any specific lunch requests (within reason of course ) etc... You name on the list is conformation of the place 

If you have any questions before hand though, please dont hesitate to get in touch! I'm working night shifts at the moment (and day shifts doing my PhD) so may be a little slower in response but will get back to you asap 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## RandomlySet

Can you put me down for "Machine Polishing Advanced Class – Sunday 16th May"

as a "maybe" reserve lol


----------



## Matt.

Thanks Dave & Gordon, just hope time flies by now


----------



## silver2009

Beginners Class - Midlands for me - Silver 2009 - if there are spaces or cancellation.


----------



## Dave KG

-Mat- said:


> Can you put me down for "Machine Polishing Advanced Class - Sunday 16th May"
> 
> as a "maybe" reserve lol


Yup, I'll add your name now


----------



## Dave KG

silver2009 said:


> Beginners Class - Midlands for me - Silver 2009 - if there are spaces or cancellation.


I'll add you to the reserve list - keep your eyes peeled for future meets being announed for the summer months as we will be running a few through the summer and the autumn


----------



## silver2009

Beginners in the Midlands - if one is available

Danny


----------



## silver2009

Thanks Dave. 
Sorry about the multiple messages. 
I am new to the site layout.

Danny


----------



## ajmanby

Hi Dave would it be possible to pm me the address of where this class will be held, i will need to sort out a place to stay on the Saturday night.
Thanks mate


----------



## SimonZS

Gutted I missed this. Only space for advanced and I'm a n00bie haha. I'll have 2 keep my eye out for the next lot!!


----------



## Dave KG

silver2009 said:


> Beginners in the Midlands - if one is available
> 
> Danny





silver2009 said:


> Thanks Dave.
> Sorry about the multiple messages.
> I am new to the site layout.
> 
> Danny


No probs mate - there are currently no Beginners spaces however there will be new dates going up soon, so keep your eyes peeled on the thread :thumb:



ajmanby said:


> Hi Dave would it be possible to pm me the address of where this class will be held, i will need to sort out a place to stay on the Saturday night.
> Thanks mate


PM sent mate 



SimonZS said:


> Gutted I missed this. Only space for advanced and I'm a n00bie haha. I'll have 2 keep my eye out for the next lot!!


New dates will be up soon :thumb:


----------



## Pizzaeater

Dave, when is the next available Midlands beginners course


----------



## SimonZS

Thx Dave. I've bookmarked this page just to be safe! :buffer:


----------



## DeanA

Dave, Im interested in the Midlands begginer course, when you have finanlised more dates, please can you add me on to the earliest one available, Thanks


----------



## Dipesh

Cheers Dave for moving me over to the later date.


----------



## teaspoon

*beginners class*

Hi can u put me down for the next available beginners class at the midlands venue.

cheers

Teaspoon


----------



## tosh

Same here, can you put me down for the next Midlands Beginners day - I'll make sure I'm avaialble.

Thanks

--Tosh


----------



## caledonia

silver2009 said:


> Beginners in the Midlands - if one is available
> 
> Danny





SimonZS said:


> Gutted I missed this. Only space for advanced and I'm a n00bie haha. I'll have 2 keep my eye out for the next lot!!





Pizzaeater said:


> Dave, when is the next available Midlands beginners course





DeanA said:


> Dave, Im interested in the Midlands begginer course, when you have finanlised more dates, please can you add me on to the earliest one available, Thanks





teaspoon said:


> Hi can u put me down for the next available beginners class at the midlands venue.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Teaspoon





tosh said:


> Same here, can you put me down for the next Midlands Beginners day - I'll make sure I'm avaialble.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> --Tosh


I had a chat with Dave today and although he is currently un well we are looking at the 17th and 18th of July. We are possibly looking to run 2 beginners days on this weekend due to the up take on these type of classes.

Look out for the post being up dated over then next few days.
Gordon


----------



## MeganeChick

caledonia said:


> I had a chat with Dave today and although he is currently un well we are looking at the 17th and 18th of July. We are possibly looking to run 2 beginners days on this weekend due to the up take on these type of classes.
> 
> Look out for the post being up dated over then next few days.
> Gordon


I would be interested in one of the next beginners days also..


----------



## carl9729

Hi Dave 
Could you please add me to the reserve list for the beginners course on the 15th May and 26th June

If there are anymore beginners days just add and email me i'll make sure im availiable
Thank you
carl

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys,

Sorry for the delayed responses - as Gordon says, I have been feeling a bit unwell the past couple of days with a cold.. 

Gordon and I will be putting new dates up for Beginners over the course of the weekend, so keep your eyes peeled here 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## b-kleen

*Course information*

Hi guys,

I've Just joined the forum and have found it to be real useful. I'm a mobile valeter wanting to perfect my machine ploishing skills and would love to attend one of the classes. Can u put me down for the next available advanced class at the midlands venue.

Thanks

Barry "b-kleen"


----------



## SimonZS

Hi Dave / Gordon,

I'm happy to attend either day if you do decide to use both days as beginner classes. I would prefer the Saturday if you could put me down (if possible).

Many thanks.


----------



## teaspoon

*courses in Midlands.*

Hi Guys,

Thanks for reply, happy to attend most dates, so pls just add my name when available.

Hope cold gets better.

Teaspoon.


----------



## Dave KG

Okay guys, I have added the new Beginners classes to the thread which are currently the July dates - 17th and 18th  ... Sorry for the delay, I'm just getting back to full strength again after fighting a bit of a cold combined with a large number of hours behind the polisher over the past few days (I'm literally just in the door from today's detail at 4am!)

Will add names to the lists as above 

Cheers and thank you for your patience,

Dave


----------



## Dave KG

teaspoon said:


> Hi can u put me down for the next available beginners class at the midlands venue.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Teaspoon





tosh said:


> Same here, can you put me down for the next Midlands Beginners day - I'll make sure I'm avaialble.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> --Tosh





DeanA said:


> Dave, Im interested in the Midlands begginer course, when you have finanlised more dates, please can you add me on to the earliest one available, Thanks





carl9729 said:


> Hi Dave
> Could you please add me to the reserve list for the beginners course on the 15th May and 26th June
> 
> If there are anymore beginners days just add and email me i'll make sure im availiable
> Thank you
> carl
> 
> Email: [email protected][/quote]
> 
> Chaps, I have added all of your names to the 17th July date - I hope this one is okay, if not just let me know and I will remove your name from the list and can move you to the 18th July if preferrable.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

b-kleen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've Just joined the forum and have found it to be real useful. I'm a mobile valeter wanting to perfect my machine ploishing skills and would love to attend one of the classes. Can u put me down for the next available advanced class at the midlands venue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Barry "b-kleen"


I will add you to the advanced day now


----------



## MrJT

Can you add me to the beginners class on the 17th please?

Cheers!


----------



## Mike_Rose

Morning Dave,

Can you add me to beginners class on Sunday 18th July please and remove me as reserve from 26th June class.

Thanks,
Mike

:buffer:


----------



## Igloo

Begginers on the 17th July please =]

(Just checking we'll be able to use both rotary and DA? I've got a DA but want to make sure i'm using it right and am looking to change to a rotary  )


----------



## chrisc

do you want cheuqe on day or before


----------



## DeanA

*Thanks*

To: Dave

Thanks for adding me onto the midlands beginner in July.

Dean Abraham


----------



## tosh

You can move me to the 18th July if there is space - Sunday would probably be better in general for me...

Thanks

--Tosh


----------



## M.J

Hi there begineer here too, can you put me down for 17 july 2010 saturday


----------



## Mike_Rose

Mike_Rose said:


> Morning Dave,
> 
> Can you add me to beginners class on Sunday 18th July please and remove me as reserve from 26th June class.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike
> 
> :buffer:


Dave, will this be possible please?


----------



## Dave KG

MrJT said:


> Can you add me to the beginners class on the 17th please?
> 
> Cheers!





Igloo said:


> Begginers on the 17th July please =]
> 
> (Just checking we'll be able to use both rotary and DA? I've got a DA but want to make sure i'm using it right and am looking to change to a rotary  )


Certainly guys, I'll add your names to the class lists just now


----------



## Dave KG

tosh said:


> You can move me to the 18th July if there is space - Sunday would probably be better in general for me...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> --Tosh


Just moved you now mate :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

chrisc said:


> do you want cheuqe on day or before


On the day is just fine mate, and cheque is good :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

Dave KG said:


> On the day is just fine mate, and cheque is good :thumb:


ta dave


----------



## Dave KG

M.J said:


> Hi there begineer here too, can you put me down for 17 july 2010 saturday


Hi mate, I'm afraid 17th July 2010 is full - reserve places only at the moment.. Do you want me to add you to the day for the 18th instead?


----------



## Dave KG

Mike_Rose said:


> Morning Dave,
> 
> Can you add me to beginners class on Sunday 18th July please and remove me as reserve from 26th June class.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike
> 
> :buffer:


Certainly mate, will just add your name to the lists now


----------



## M.J

*top man *



Dave KG said:


> Hi mate, I'm afraid 17th July 2010 is full - reserve places only at the moment.. Do you want me to add you to the day for the 18th instead?


Yes Dave no problem 18th july 2010 (begineer)
many thanks look forward to it !!


----------



## Dave KG

M.J said:


> Yes Dave no problem 18th july 2010 (begineer)
> many thanks look forward to it !!


I'll add your name now mate :thumb:


----------



## alxg

Hi Dave, can you put me down for the 18th Beginners day please. :thumb:


----------



## M.J

lovely jubly cheers pal 
Mike


----------



## Dave KG

alxg said:


> Hi Dave, can you put me down for the 18th Beginners day please. :thumb:


Certainly :thumb:


----------



## KEVLO

Hi dave, could you put me down for the sunday 27th june please. the beginners class


----------



## Dave KG

KEVLO said:


> Hi dave, could you put me down for the sunday 27th june please. the beginners class


The 27th June is an advanced class mate, is it advanced you are looking for?


----------



## KEVLO

sorry 18th july then please as i need beginners


----------



## Dave KG

KEVLO said:


> sorry 18th july then please as i need beginners


No probs! I'll add your name now mate :thumb:


----------



## alxg

How do you want paying Dave?


----------



## ross-1888

at the back door hahahahah  only kidden davey boy lol


----------



## Dave KG

alxg said:


> How do you want paying Dave?


On the day is good, cash or cheque whatever is easier for you


----------



## J99NNO

Do you have any further dates planned as it looks pretty booked up now!?


----------



## NickMal

Can I put my name down for the next available DA Beginners class please. Many thanks. Nick - London :thumb:


----------



## NickMal

18th July if thats ok. Thanks


----------



## caledonia

J99NNO said:


> Do you have any further dates planned as it looks pretty booked up now!?





NickMal said:


> Can I put my name down for the next available DA Beginners class please. Many thanks. Nick - London :thumb:





NickMal said:


> 18th July if thats ok. Thanks


Dave is currently away sunning himself in the middle of Scotland somewhere. :lol: He has no internet access at present. But I am sure he will be back on line on Tuesday sometime and up date the thread with dates and names.

New date will be announced soon. :thumb:


----------



## teaspoon

Hi,

Thanks for adding me to the list 17th July thats fine.
Also can u book me in for some of your time to look at paint issues on my car.
Cheers


----------



## stevebeechTA

Hi can you put me down for sunday 27th June please, do we need our own machine or are they supplied. 

thanks very much steve


----------



## stevebeechTA

Looking foward to this, should be a good day, my wife is doing it for me for my B day prezzie, Only so i can do her car though.


----------



## stevebeechTA

Sorry just noticed that this is an advanced class, i will look to see when beginner classes are available.

the 27 June would have been excellent.

cheers steve


----------



## Dave KG

Steve - we'll put the summer Beginners classes up soon mate - I've been away on holiday for the past few days (nothing like a few days at a loch firing arrows and shooting clay pigeons and falling out of a canoe to relax the mind! :lol but our summer dates are nearly finalised :thumb:


----------



## dest

Could you please add me for the 18th July beginers one, it says spaces available, but I assume that means only the reserve ones?


----------



## Dave KG

dest said:


> Could you please add me for the 18th July beginers one, it says spaces available, but I assume that means only the reserve ones?


Yes only reserve I'm afraid mate, my fault with my colour schemes! I'll add you to the reserve list though


----------



## NickMal

Sorry to hassle you Dave but added my name to the thread a few days ago, was hoping you would have added me on too.....thanks


----------



## MellowYellow

Hi, following my beginners booking, as i am coming on leaps and bounds with my own practising (including wet sanding etc) can i also be put down for Machine Polishing Advanced Class – Sunday 27th June. Still doing beginners too to make sure i'm not missing something


----------



## Dave KG

MellowYellow said:


> Hi, following my beginners booking, as i am coming on leaps and bounds with my own practising (including wet sanding etc) can i also be put down for Machine Polishing Advanced Class - Sunday 27th June. Still doing beginners too to make sure i'm not missing something


Hi mate, just added your name to the advanced list as above, many thanks :thumb:


----------



## DavieB

I'm down to be doing the course 11/4/10.

I haven't had the email with the confirmation of details and diections. Please can you PM this to me?

PS your inbox is full.


----------



## Schizophonic

Dave, can you put me down on the reserve slot on Saturday 17th July. If someone does drop our from the first list please consider me.

Thanks!


----------



## mattc

When will be getting details of times and address?


----------



## Dave KG

DavieB said:


> I'm down to be doing the course 11/4/10.
> 
> I haven't had the email with the confirmation of details and diections. Please can you PM this to me?
> 
> PS your inbox is full.





mattc said:


> When will be getting details of times and address?


PMs out guys 



Schizophonic said:


> Dave, can you put me down on the reserve slot on Saturday 17th July. If someone does drop our from the first list please consider me.
> 
> Thanks!


Will do mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks for the PM Dave


----------



## caledonia

RussZS said:


> Thanks for the PM Dave


Got mine also and long lye on Saturday as I am not required. :lol:

Only joking Dave.

Just for people that may be confused the classes are on Saturday and Sunday. You will know the days you signed up for. See you all there.

Will be nice meeting you finally also Russ. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Indeed, I'm looking forward to it Gordon 

Russ.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Guys!

To all the attendants that are attending our 'Midlands Polishing Courses' starting next week we would just like to say that we are looking forward to seeing you in the very near future. The shop will be ready as from next week so there will be goodies on display for you to purchase AND we will be giving all members a unique discount code to benefit from purchasing goods on the day. 

A big thanks for supporting this event and looking forward to seeing you also a big thanks to Dave and Gordon for there hard work as always!

Regards Mark & Tim
:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Oh no, not an open shop... :lol:


----------



## mike_shrops

Got the PM too, look forward to seeing everyone on Sunday!



RussZS said:


> Oh no, not an open shop... :lol:


And a discount code :doublesho!

Mark, you sneaky so-and-so :lol:! Will you by any chance have any underbody lances on the day to fit a Karcher K3.99? I'm off to browse the autobrite site to find out just how skint I'm going to be next week!


----------



## chrisc

whats the discount going to be mark as i need a couple of things.and can you find location of the nearest chippy.


----------



## Dave KG

Just so folk know - Mark has sorted out a demo car for us: 1995 BMW 520i 

Let battle commence! :thumb:


----------



## mattc

Looking forward to this.

See you all tomorrow


----------



## caledonia

Leaving in a few hours for the journey south.
Really looking forward to this weekend.
Last time we where down we where fortunate to meet a great bunch of guys with a real passion to learn and detail. I dont believe this will be any different.
Glad to see some old faces on the lists and new ones also.

See you all soon over the coming days.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG

About to grab a couple of hours kip before setting off... 130am start, well that's when I'm getting kicked out of bed 

Gordon - see you 3am 

And I look forward to meeting folks this weekend and getting stuck into some serious machine polishing :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Dave KG said:


> well that's when I'm getting kicked out of bed
> 
> Gordon - see you 3am
> 
> And I look forward to meeting folks this weekend and getting stuck into some serious machine polishing :thumb:


Well make sure its a right hard boot Sophie.

You know what like he is when he falls asleep. :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Dave/Gordon,

My sincerest apologies but I have been summoned into work tomorrow to sort an urgent problem! I cannot make it I'm afraid 

given that there are no reserves, does anyone from the next advanced session mind swapping with me please? I appreciate it's very short notice 

Russ.


----------



## dreaddan

I must say you lot have picked a brillent day to do this 
Suns out and theres a bit of cloud!

I'll be in the pub(well in the beer garden) thinking of you


----------



## Andy Bray

Just a quick thank you to Gordon and Dave for a brilliant day on the beginners course. Great group with lots of **** taking and good sound advice..eg pull out before finishing..:car:
Andy.


----------



## mattc

Again massive thanks to Dave and Gordon, great guys and very very helpful. 

Top day was had and was a good bunch. Now I need to get on with using the techniques I have discovered to today

Thanks again


----------



## j03y-1

big thank's to gordon and dave had a great day very imformative with a nice bunch of guy,s and thank,s to mark. looking forward to trying out the blue snow foam


----------



## Guest

Another big thanks to gordon and dave. Got out of it just what I wanted and more. 

Nice group too with plenty of **** taking 

John


----------



## Jon Allen

Another big thanks to Dave and Gordon, it was a great day and lots of fun :wave:

Just need to get some new pads and I'm away :buffer:

Jon


----------



## chrisc

thanks to dave gordon mark for getting this going saved me hundreds of miles going up scotland brilliant day learnt loads and a good laugh but did i miss much going home hour earlier on saturday.


----------



## ajmanby

j03y-1 said:


> big thank's to gordon and dave had a great day very imformative with a nice bunch of guy,s and thank,s to mark. looking forward to trying out the blue snow foam


i want some blue snow foam! can i get some? its not on your website yet, pretty please :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

ajmanby said:


> i want some blue snow foam! can i get some? its not on your website yet, pretty please :thumb:


blue, yellow or red?? how much mate?


----------



## chrisc

im after the 3 hexalogic pads and the 3menzerna what gordon reccomended for the da do you sell them mark and one of them tyre apllicators what you had in shop pm me if you like with price cheers


----------



## DavieB

Cheers to Dave, Gordon and Mark. Today was really useful.


----------



## Goodfella36

cheers to the python and dad for the enjoyable day today and of course mark for letting us have use of the place 

and nice bunch of members there as well good to meet you all 

cheers was very good day just want that shinex :thumb:


----------



## gfrankland

was a brilliant course... learnt so much! 

thanks to Dave for the use of the place and Dave and Gordon for their patience, help and advice!

was great to meet the other guys too! :thumb:


----------



## Jon Allen

Forgot to thank Mark for letting us use his space :thumb:

That new shampoo (orange one) is very good :detailer:

Cheers Jon


----------



## gfrankland

what was the name of that Kestral DA polisher that we tried.. was it a DAS-6?


----------



## cotswoldiver

*Beginners*

Sounds like another success. 
Dave, were there any changes to those attending the beginners course? - just hoping someone was bumped up from the reserve list which in turn may have made a place available next month

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

gfrankland said:


> what was the name of that Kestral DA polisher that we tried.. was it a DAS-6?


The blue bodied one was the DAS-6 Pro.


----------



## mike_shrops

Had a great day yesterday, many thanks to Dave, Gordon & Mark for putting it all on, and thanks to all for the banter and mutual abuse! Hopefully the bootlid has straightened out a bit now ...


----------



## mike_shrops

j03y-1 said:


> what did you do to the boot lid


We were doing a bit of wool compounding and when Dave demonstrated he said he was putting a lot of pressure down. I did the same but I'm somewhat larger than Dave so when it got hot there were some _contours_ left behind ! Thankfully they popped out once it cooled down, just as well really as Gordon was rather taken by that old Beemer and had become rather protective! It's just as well he didn't see what we were doing to the glass at the end, especially that pesky GoodFella33 !


----------



## caledonia

GoodFella33 said:


> cheers to the python and dad for the enjoyable day today and of course mark for letting us have use of the place
> 
> and nice bunch of members there as well good to meet you all
> 
> cheers was very good day just want that shinex :thumb:


Dad :lol:

your only saying that so I can help out on the wedding plans.
See you again Lee no doubt and all the best. :thumb:

Just to rub your nose in it a bit more. :lol:
And yes I did buy them.




















mike_shrops said:


> We were doing a bit of wool compounding and when Dave demonstrated he said he was putting a lot of pressure down. I did the same but I'm somewhat larger than Dave so when it got hot there were some _contours_ left behind ! Thankfully they popped out once it cooled down, just as well really as Gordon was rather taken by that old Beemer and had become rather protective! It's just as well he didn't see what we were doing to the glass at the end, especially that pesky GoodFella33 !


Ok Mike your right. :thumb:
what did that whipper snapper do during the glass polishing. 
And yes the boot lid sorted itself out. When it cooled down. :thumb:

The DAS 6 Pro used on the day is available from Tim @ Clean your car.

Just wish to take this opportunity to thank everyone that attended the classes over the last few day.
It was a joy and privilege to advice you and hope you benefit from all the training and techniques shown on these day. I wish you all well as you undertake the next steps in the learning processes.

Hopefully look forward to seeing you all in the future one way or another.
Gordon.


----------



## Goodfella36

well dad i was hopeing for a shinex as a wedding present lol 
yep definalty be seeing me again even if have to drag the misses up to scotland lol


pesky lol see picking on me again they were all trying to put me of while polishing the glass so i would go through it or warp it im sure 

just jealous our boot looked better lol 

so mr shrops when we polishing something lol


----------



## Goodfella36

Gordon just seen the edited post thats just unreasonable amount of money to spend lol 

have to see how you like removing them ???


----------



## caledonia

GoodFella33 said:


> Gordon just seen the edited post thats just unreasonable amount of money to spend lol
> 
> have to see how you like removing them ???


You know me and my waxes :lol:

Never could resist a play around. I have high hopes for the range and really looking forward to playing around with them. Just need to time to do so. :wall:

P.S. All the best with that future course you are going on and keep me posted on your thoughts.


----------



## Guest

Forgot to say thanks to mark for letting us use his unit. Oh and the free workout pushing the Beemer lol.


----------



## wezjones

Hi Dave could you put my name down for 

Machine Polishing Advanced Class – Sunday 27th June

thanks

Wes


----------



## Andy Bray

Dave, Gordon. Can you put me down for advanced on 27th June please.

Ta so very muchly.


----------



## Richarl_VXR

Hi 

Can you tell me whether you have any more dates available for later in the year as me and my girlfriend would like to attend one of your beginner classes.

Thanks Rich


----------



## Dave KG

Andy Bray said:


> Dave, Gordon. Can you put me down for advanced on 27th June please.
> 
> Ta so very muchly.


Will do Andy 



Richarl_VXR said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you tell me whether you have any more dates available for later in the year as me and my girlfriend would like to attend one of your beginner classes.
> 
> Thanks Rich


More dates will be added for the summer :thumb:


----------



## mike_shrops

GoodFella33 said:


> well dad i was hopeing for a shinex as a wedding present lol
> yep definalty be seeing me again even if have to drag the misses up to scotland lol
> 
> pesky lol see picking on me again they were all trying to put me of while polishing the glass so i would go through it or warp it im sure
> 
> just jealous our boot looked better lol
> 
> so mr shrops when we polishing something lol


If you need something bending let me know :devil:! Our bit of boot looked way better than yours anyway (once it popped back out :lol:!).


----------



## buff not enuf

Hi Dave me two for advanced on 27th June please:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

mike_shrops said:


> If you need something bending let me know :devil:! Our bit of boot looked way better than yours anyway (once it popped back out :lol:!).


did you get those scratches out


----------



## mike_shrops

chrisc said:


> did you get those scratches out


Most of them came out, a few left on each section but they weren't too noticable unless you really looked, the wool and Fast Cut + rounded them off nicely. The turnaround was amazing considering how bad it was at the start, though we did remove about 15um of paint which is pushing the limit of what's sensible.

That cars gonna look great by the time it's finished, it's made me start browsing autotrader for e34's now!


----------



## chrisc

mike_shrops said:


> Most of them came out, a few left on each section but they weren't too noticable unless you really looked, the wool and Fast Cut + rounded them off nicely. The turnaround was amazing considering how bad it was at the start, though we did remove about 15um of paint which is pushing the limit of what's sensible.
> 
> That cars gonna look great by the time it's finished, it's made me start browsing autotrader for e34's now!


its a shame for gordon and dave to keep swirling it up.enjoyed the begginers course i did doing advanced in few weeks.so get to learn what you did sunday


----------



## Matt.

Is there any pics of these days


----------



## chrisc

mattastra said:


> Is there any pics of these days


should think so they was shooting away while we was there:thumb:


----------



## J99NNO

Whenever you guys have any dates for later ion the summer ie August can you put me down for a beginner day please. Many thanks.


----------



## pajpower0

Can you put me down for advanced on the 27th June please.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

*Yes Yes*

Hey Dave. i dont seem to be able to contact you in relation to the e-mail you sent me or reply to you !!!!!

Yes ill definately be interested in that course, granted planes are flying and were not all covered in volcanic ash by then !!!!

If you could contact me directly to my personal mail account, of the details-place, time ect. that would be great, cuz i havent exactly got the hang of this 'forum' chat as of yet !!

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Dave KG

buff not enuf said:


> Hi Dave me two for advanced on 27th June please:thumb:


Name added mate 



mattastra said:


> Is there any pics of these days


About to do the writeup 



J99NNO said:


> Whenever you guys have any dates for later ion the summer ie August can you put me down for a beginner day please. Many thanks.


Have added your name to the next Beginners which is 14th August. :thumb:



pajpower0 said:


> Can you put me down for advanced on the 27th June please.


Hi mate, the class is currently full - name added from post just above you I'm afraid in the thread, I can put you on the reserve list though if you like?



padraicGil said:


> Hey Dave. i dont seem to be able to contact you in relation to the e-mail you sent me or reply to you !!!!!
> 
> Yes ill definately be interested in that course, granted planes are flying and were not all covered in volcanic ash by then !!!!
> 
> If you could contact me directly to my personal mail account, of the details-place, time ect. that would be great, cuz i havent exactly got the hang of this 'forum' chat as of yet !!
> 
> Thanks Dave.


I'll email you, mate :thumb:


----------



## NeilG40

Hi Dave

Can you put me down for the beginners on th 14th August.

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

NeilG40 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Can you put me down for the beginners on th 14th August.
> 
> Thanks


Certainly :thumb:


----------



## kiruji

Hi, can I be put down for the beginners on Sat 14 August please? Ta.


----------



## Dave KG

kiruji said:


> Hi, can I be put down for the beginners on Sat 14 August please? Ta.


Certainly, just added your name mate :thumb:


----------



## pajpower0

Actually can you put me down for the 14th August please.


----------



## BigIan

Dave can you put me down for the "Machine Polishing Beginners Class – Sunday 15th August" please

ta
Ian


----------



## Dave KG

pajpower0 said:


> Actually can you put me down for the 14th August please.





BigIan said:


> Dave can you put me down for the "Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Sunday 15th August" please
> 
> ta
> Ian


Certainly guys, will just add your names now  :thumb:


----------



## dest

I am down for a reserve space on Sunday 18th July, could you please change it to one of the spaces on either Saturday 14th or 15th August, does'nt matter which 
Thanks


----------



## Richarl_VXR

Hi 

Can you put me (Rich) and the missus (Charl) down to attend the beginner's class on the 15/08/10 please. 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## chunky79

could you put me down for the beginners on the 15/8 too please?

cheers

dunc


----------



## dandman

Dave can you put me down for the "Machine Polishing Beginners Class – Saturday 14th August" if spaces are still available.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## PSJ

Machine Polishing Beginners Class – Sunday 15th August (Spaces Available!)

-put my name down this this class please.

Cheers, PSJ.


----------



## Dave KG

dest said:


> I am down for a reserve space on Sunday 18th July, could you please change it to one of the spaces on either Saturday 14th or 15th August, does'nt matter which
> Thanks


Hi mate, no problem - just added your name to the class on Sunday 15th August 



Richarl_VXR said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you put me (Rich) and the missus (Charl) down to attend the beginner's class on the 15/08/10 please.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Certainly - names added, see you on the 14th Aug :thumb:



chunky79 said:


> could you put me down for the beginners on the 15/8 too please?
> 
> cheers
> 
> dunc


Hi Dunc, Just added your name - many thanks :thumb:



dandman said:


> Dave can you put me down for the "Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 14th August" if spaces are still available.
> 
> Cheers
> Dan


Hello Dan, Name added to 14th August mate, see you then :thumb:



PSJ said:


> Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Sunday 15th August (Spaces Available!)
> 
> -put my name down this this class please.
> 
> Cheers, PSJ.


Yes - you have got the last space on that day mate, see you there :thumb:


----------



## chunky79

Thanks dave :thumb:

You have put Rich vxr down as 14th and should be 15th i think??

Dunc


----------



## chunky79

Just checked the actual event listing and you have them as the 15th so sorry


----------



## rex

Can you put me down for Sun 27th June. If I do not get onto this one then could you put me down for the place on Sat 14th August.

Thanks


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Hey Dave. 
Just wondering if you could send me that e-mail with all the details when you get a chance, 
need to book a flight !!!

probably a silly question but , do i need to bring a car with me to polish ???

Cheers


----------



## Trebor

Can you put me down for the last space on 14 August please


----------



## NCB

Hi i would like to try the beginners course please on sat the 14 Aug


----------



## Dave KG

rex said:


> Can you put me down for Sun 27th June. If I do not get onto this one then could you put me down for the place on Sat 14th August.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rex,

The 27th June is an Advanced Class, and the 14th August a Beginners class, they are quite different classes so just checking which one it is you are looking for? I will add your name to the reserve for June and onto the main list for August, if you let me know which class you are wanting (Beginners or Advanced) I'll leave you on the appropriate list as you are first in the queue at the moment.


----------



## Dave KG

Trebor said:


> Can you put me down for the last space on 14 August please





NCB said:


> Hi i would like to try the beginners course please on sat the 14 Aug


Hi guys, I can only add you to the reserve list for this class at the moment I'm afraid as rex is currently first in the queue, however if a space becomes available I will move you onto the 14th August class from the reserve slots, hope this is okay. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

padraicGil said:


> Hey Dave.
> Just wondering if you could send me that e-mail with all the details when you get a chance,
> need to book a flight !!!
> 
> probably a silly question but , do i need to bring a car with me to polish ???
> 
> Cheers


Cant find an email address for you from your profile mate, so have PMd you all of the info  If you need any further info, just give me a call on 07803922610, or PM me your number and I will call you back 

You dont need to bring polish or machines, we are fully equipped so everything you will need is there on the day :thumb:


----------



## NCB

Cheers that would be great


----------



## Trebor

Dave KG said:


> Hi guys, I can only add you to the reserve list for this class at the moment I'm afraid as rex is currently first in the queue, however if a space becomes available I will move you onto the 14th August class from the reserve slots, hope this is okay. :thumb:


Thanks for adding me as reserve fror 14 August, i can be flexible with dates and note that there are other dates wanting reserves if anything at all becomes available i will be interested


----------



## NCB

Dave KG said:


> Hi guys, I can only add you to the reserve list for this class at the moment I'm afraid as rex is currently first in the queue, however if a space becomes available I will move you onto the 14th August class from the reserve slots, hope this is okay. :thumb:


Could you put me in a reserve slot for the 15th of August please


----------



## Dave KG

NCB said:


> Could you put me in a reserve slot for the 15th of August please


Will do mate :thumb:


----------



## deano_uk

Could you put me in a reserve slot for the 15th of August please


----------



## Dave KG

deano_uk said:


> Could you put me in a reserve slot for the 15th of August please


Certainly mate :thumb:


----------



## vincent888

*beginer class*

Dave,

is there any space in your midland class, Can you please put me in your 15 or 16 may class for beginer? thanks

Vincent888


----------



## retsofkram

Hi Dave,

Not sure if you have got my PM's, but unfortunately i cant make the beginners day on May 15th. Hopefully i can rearrange for another later in the year. 

Regards

Mark


----------



## Dave KG

retsofkram said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Not sure if you have got my PM's, but unfortunately i cant make the beginners day on May 15th. Hopefully i can rearrange for another later in the year.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark


Just got them in now, I've been offline for most of the holiday weekend, so just away to update the lists


----------



## deano_uk

Dave Can I go on reserve for 15th May in case anyone else drops out.


----------



## carl9729

Hi Dave 

Thanks for your message and putting me on the beginners course on the 15th May, unfortuantely I wont be able to make it, I see i'm on the reserve list for June and July I'll make sure i'm free for them dates as I'm very keen on doing this course.

I would of privately messaged you but this system would not allow me, 
could you please pm me so I know you have got this message ok otherwise i'll have to hunt out your phone number.

Thanks

Carl9729


----------



## KEVLO

Hi Dave/Carl, 

i am down for the beginners course on 18th july. 

would it suit all parties if you swapped me and carl. 

so i get to do it on 15th may and carl can do it on 18th july. everyone is a winner, what do you think?


----------



## Dave KG

KEVLO said:


> Hi Dave/Carl,
> 
> i am down for the beginners course on 18th july.
> 
> would it suit all parties if you swapped me and carl.
> 
> so i get to do it on 15th may and carl can do it on 18th july. everyone is a winner, what do you think?


Hi mate,

Many thanks for the very kind offer - unfortunately the class space that Carl had on 15th May filled up yesterday before you posted by phone, so the 15th is now full again. Many thanks for being considerate here though, that's much appreciated! :thumb: See you on 18th July as originally planned.

Best,

Dave


----------



## Dave KG

vincent888 said:


> Dave,
> 
> is there any space in your midland class, Can you please put me in your 15 or 16 may class for beginer? thanks
> 
> Vincent888


I've added you to the reserve list for 15th May Beginner currently mate, as there is no free spot at the moment...

Would you like me to add you as reserve anywhere else?



deano_uk said:


> Dave Can I go on reserve for 15th May in case anyone else drops out.


Name added mate


----------



## J99NNO

Thanks Dave. Date noted in the diary.


----------



## vincent888

Dave KG said:


> I've added you to the reserve list for 15th May Beginner currently mate, as there is no free spot at the moment...
> 
> Would you like me to add you as reserve anywhere else?
> 
> Name added mate


thanks Dave. Yes, Please also add me to other available vacancy as reserve.

Vincent888


----------



## Turbo R

Hi Dave
Can you pm details for 15 may class im down as anthony maggs cheers


----------



## Padtwo

Hi Dave,

Could you add me to any of the July or August dates for the Midlands beginners class just in case anyone drops out.

Many thanks

Darryl


----------



## Dave KG

Turbo R said:


> Hi Dave
> Can you pm details for 15 may class im down as anthony maggs cheers





Padtwo said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Could you add me to any of the July or August dates for the Midlands beginners class just in case anyone drops out.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Darryl


Hi guys, I'll be updating soon - family funeral at the weekend so have been offline.


----------



## MeganeChick

ever so sorry, but i need to pull out of the class 18th July - so that space is free now


----------



## andyp

Hi Dave,

Would like to sign up for the beginners course .... if anyone drops out i can do any date apart from the 26th June !

Is this likely?

Many thanks
Andy


----------



## Dave KG

MeganeChick said:


> ever so sorry, but i need to pull out of the class 18th July - so that space is free now


Thanks for letting us know 



andyp said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Would like to sign up for the beginners course .... if anyone drops out i can do any date apart from the 26th June !
> 
> Is this likely?
> 
> Many thanks
> Andy


Hi Andy, will add you to the reserve lists - quite full just now but new dates will be released in due course, need to see my work time table for September and October before I can release them though.


----------



## andyp

Ok noted.

Please contact me as soon as you know?

Many thanks
Andy


----------



## MellowYellow

Hi Dave, just wondering when to expect the PM with details for thuis weekends classes?

Cheers


----------



## Dave KG

MellowYellow said:


> Hi Dave, just wondering when to expect the PM with details for thuis weekends classes?
> 
> Cheers


You should have had one - they were sent out on Monday... I'll forward you again


----------



## MellowYellow

Got it this time, cheers, really looking forward to this!

See you there


----------



## vincent888

Dave KG said:


> I've added you to the reserve list for 15th May Beginner currently mate, as there is no free spot at the moment...
> 
> Would you like me to add you as reserve anywhere else?
> 
> Dave,
> 
> I am the only one on the reserve list for 15 May now. Can I join? or even as an observer. I am very keen to start sooner. thanks
> 
> Vincent888


----------



## Dibberly

decided to go for this....once new dates appear i will grab one


----------



## ScoobyDan

I would just like to say a huge thanks to Gordon and Dave for a great days training today and of course a massive thanks to Mark and Tim at Autobrite for being great hosts.


----------



## MellowYellow

I'l second that! Really enjoyed the day, was a real good crack and looking forward to my next one in June. 

Good to meet and speak in depth to like-minded people, and personally i got alot out of it, reinforcing everything i thought i knew, and teaching me alot more besides.

Cheers guys!

PS. Still cant get over the amount of swirls on that chav corsa pmsl.


----------



## deano_uk

Many thanks to Gordon and Dave yesterday, even with my wonky leg I still managed to learn loads on the day. I had a long chat with Gordon and he really is a detailing encyclopaedia I could have chatted and absorbed hi knowledge all day and it would have been worth the price of the course.

Have to also thank Mark from Autobrite for allowing us to use his workshop for the day.

All in all if anyone is thinking about booking this course don't think just get it booked!


----------



## Herby

Hi Dave,

Do you have any plans to venture down south for future classes? It's a bit of a trek for the midlands one but if there is no chance of the classes ever coming closer then I'll do the journey

Thanks:thumb:
James


----------



## Scotch

Well it was another great day which gave more :buffer::buffer: and removed lots of :wall::wall:

Thanks Dave and Gordon for a good laugh and a day full of detailing.

Hope it don't take tooooooo long to get back with the Beeemer.:lol:

Nice to meet all the guys on the course, hope to see you again some time soon and BIG THANKS to Autobright for hosting (Mark & Tim) 

Like the new wheels Tim.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Scotch said:


> Well it was another great day which gave more :buffer::buffer: and removed lots of :wall::wall:
> 
> Thanks Dave and Gordon for a good laugh and a day full of detailing.
> 
> Hope it don't take tooooooo long to get back with the Beeemer.:lol:
> 
> Nice to meet all the guys on the course, hope to see you again some time soon and BIG THANKS to Autobright for hosting (Mark & Tim)
> 
> Like the new wheels Tim.
> 
> Cheers


+1 :thumb:

Thank you all very much


----------



## cotswoldiver

*Beginners Course 15 May*

What a good day this was. Proved again how great rotary's are, but the day also showed what can be achieved with a DA when taking time and having plenty of patience.

One of the strongest messages was just how much you can achieve with a small collection of the right pads and the right product used the right way.

The sharing of knowledge from Dave and Gordon was terrific and as others have said thanks to Mark for the use of his premises.

For me, well now I know the paint on my camper is definitely original all the way round without any new spray work on any of the panels but with measurements ranging from 46 at the worst to 96 at best its a case of treating it very carefully to get another 40 years out of it!

Great to meet everyone


----------



## Dave KG

Many thanks all for the kind words. Gordon was busy with the camera all weekend so should have some good pics (perhaps even one or two in focus!! :lol::lol to post up 

Again big thanks to Mark for hosting us again on the day :thumb:

Looking forward to the next weekend now! :thumb:


----------



## Sweetcakes

Great day yesterday lads, big thanks to Dave and Gordon for heading down:thumb: .. picked up loads of tips and techniques:buffer::buffer: and will be putting it all to good use this weekend

Managed to get the boat home this morning and the flight was cancelled last night. Well worth the trip over and would recommend it to anyone.. really enjoyed it:thumb::thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Thanks for all the kind comments guys.
Glad to put names to the faces and getting to know you all better.
Also glad you found the day beneficial to you all and hopefully look forward to meeting you all in the future once more.

Chris the beamer flow up the road at times well over the speed limit. Oups did I say that out loud. :lol: Not a drop of oils or water used. Just under half a tank of fuel. Not bad for a 20 year old car. Even left that Volvo lagging well be hide. :lol:

Gordon.


----------



## [email protected]

What a car eh! I knew it would make it Gordon!

Mark:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

autobrite-direct said:


> What a car eh! I knew it would make it Gordon!
> 
> Mark:thumb:


 Safe and sound M8 done a few checks early on just to make sure. After that off she went. :thumb:

Your now my official DW car purchaser, as well as helping to clear out my wallet. Big thanks for he hospitality at the weekend again Mark and not forgetting Tim. (Lovely car and finish by the way. Look forward to the write up.)

What next ???
And dont let me down and it will be a hard act to follow. :lol:


----------



## creamer1uk30

*Training day*

Hiya Is it possible to put me down as reserve for 27th june2010.beginners class.many thanks creamer


----------



## Massari

Hello, 
Do you have a post code for the Midlands location or a general area of the Midlands one? As Ill be in Silverstone on the 26th of June, and if its near by, ill see if I can come down on the 27th?

Thank you.


----------



## caledonia

Massari said:


> Hello,
> Do you have a post code for the Midlands location or a general area of the Midlands one? As Ill be in Silverstone on the 26th of June, and if its near by, ill see if I can come down on the 27th?
> 
> Thank you.


Hope this helps.

Autobrite Direct C/o Advanced Packaging
Unit 1 Valley park
Watermills Road - Off Rowhurst Close
Chesterton
Newcastle-Under-Lyme
Staffordshire
ST5 6AT

Gordon.


----------



## chrisc

caledonia said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> Autobrite Direct C/o Advanced Packaging
> Unit 1 Valley park
> Watermills Road - Off Rowhurst Close
> Chesterton
> Newcastle-Under-Lyme
> Staffordshire
> ST5 6AT
> 
> Gordon.


thats wrong gordon it sends you 4 mile out its 6db or 6db get mark to alter it


----------



## Dave KG

Just a quick note to say that as I will be away on holiday from 3rd June to 21st June, I wont be able to update any of the class lists until I get back... new dates will be posted soon, and I will update the lists with all requests on my return


----------



## BF2player

Damn looks like i have missed out on the midlands sessions! Please put me down for any further Sat / Sundays you may add to this list, desperatly wish to learn as a beginner!!!


----------



## Zero7

Hi - Can you please put me down on the reserve list for Sunday 27th June Beginners.

Oh, it's my first post... Hi DW fokes..


----------



## Gareth2665

Are all the Places gone?


----------



## m3rchlz4

do you do some classes down south like london?


----------



## ajmanby

m3rchlz4 said:


> do you do some classes down south like london?


just go to the midlands one thats what i am doing, i live about 30 mins from london, i'm sure it will be worth it :thumb:


----------



## jdizzy

will there be anymore classes?


----------



## Drooper

Is there going to be anymore of these classes being held in the midlands?

Or further down


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys - I am just back from two weeks holiday which is why I have not replied to these threads sooner.

It is likelhy there will be more classes now that I have other schedules closer to finalised it will be a case of choosing appropriate dates and of course organising this with Mark and Tim also.


----------



## ross-1888

glad to see youu found your way back on the french roads


----------



## Dave KG

ross-1888 said:


> glad to see youu found your way back on the french roads


Cheers Ross :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Hope you had a nice time Dave. Do we get a pm with any details in for this weekend's class?

Matt


----------



## silver2009

I am also looking to travel up on the Sat 26 Jun - if my place is confirmed. 
I will be travelling from N London if anyone wants to share a lift. 

Danny


----------



## Dave KG

mattastra said:


> Hope you had a nice time Dave. Do we get a pm with any details in for this weekend's class?
> 
> Matt


I'll send the group PMs out tomorrow - been a hectic return to work today with a load of work emails, so I'm hoping to catch up on DW PMs that I got over the holiday tomorrow and send out the group PMs. 



silver2009 said:


> I am also looking to travel up on the Sat 26 Jun - if my place is confirmed.
> I will be travelling from N London if anyone wants to share a lift.
> 
> Danny


Hi Danny, I'll PM you just now about this.


----------



## z1co80

Are all the future classes booked up?

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

z1co80 said:


> Are all the future classes booked up?
> 
> Thanks


Currently all in Midands and Glasgow are, but new ones will be posted up now my timetables are finalised


----------



## Matt.

Just out of interest Dave, what time roughly will the course finish?


----------



## Dave KG

mattastra said:


> Just out of interest Dave, what time roughly will the course finish?


It varies... generally around 5pm is a good estimate


----------



## z1co80

Dave KG said:


> Currently all in Midands and Glasgow are, but new ones will be posted up now my timetables are finalised


Thanks mate.


----------



## ajmanby

hope there's a radio that we can listen to the game on on Sunday! still got to book a hotel for Saturday night any recommendations?


----------



## ajmanby

no one?


----------



## Matt.

I'd ring Mark at Autobrite and ask for his reccomendations.


----------



## [email protected]

ajmanby said:


> hope there's a radio that we can listen to the game on on Sunday! still got to book a hotel for Saturday night any recommendations?


Im sure i can find a radio!

As for hotels, im sure dave has stopped in both of these,

http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/NEWBRE/newcastle-under-lyme

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/hotel_overview.php?hotel_id=179

:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Get a telly going :lol:


----------



## fozzy

hi dave, can you just confirm you got my pm Wednesday????


----------



## Dave KG

fozzy said:


> hi dave, can you just confirm you got my pm Wednesday????


Hi, yes I got the PM - I'll update the lists


----------



## carl9729

Hi Dave,

I see you have me book on the beginners course 17th July, unfortuantely I'm a stag do for that period, but am still keen to do the course so please book me on another,

Thanks

Carl (carl9729)


----------



## carl9729

Hi Dave,

I see you have me book on the beginners course 17th July, unfortuantely I'm a stag do for that period, but am still keen to do the course so please book me on another,

Thanks

Carl (carl9729) .


----------



## dreaddan

Autobrite Detailer said:


> Im sure i can find a radio!
> 
> As for hotels, im sure dave has stopped in both of these,
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/NEWBRE/newcastle-under-lyme
> 
> http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/hotel_overview.php?hotel_id=179
> 
> :thumb:


This one has also just opened up

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/hotel_overview.php?hotel_id=424

which is within staggering distance from town


----------



## caledonia

I just wish to take this opportunity to wish everyone on the classes this weekend all the best & hope it is of benefit to all that attend.
I unfortunately will not make this month's classes as my partner is currently waiting on an emergency Operation.
I have left this till the last minute to see if things have changed but unfortunately the NHS has let us down as they have a bed shortage. I only informed Dave last night of my decision and we packed up all the gear this afternoon and ready of the off in the morning.
So I hope people will understand and I am sorry I cannot attend.
We have drafted in a member that both Dave and I know very well and I am sure he will pass on knowledge and tips as the weekend progresses. A big Thanks to Lee and hope you enjoy the classes also. You are a true friend and great guy to know.
So till the next ones
Enjoy and hope the days benefits you all.
Regards
Gordon


----------



## Oakey22

I hope that your partner gets well soon.


----------



## dreaddan

Just want to say thanks to the guys, was a good day and am now looking at getting a rotary 
Also if your using a sat nav you may need to use ST5 6BD (roadname: Rowhurst Close) as the postcode as the proper one is seen as miles away.

Dan


----------



## Oakey22

dreaddan, was nice to meet you, those DA's are truly horrible things. I ended up using the other postcode and ended up about 5 miles away, lol

Think i will get booked on the advanced corse next time now 

Was a brilliant day.


----------



## Dipesh

Hope your partner gets well soon Gordon. Shame I won't get to meet you.


----------



## dreaddan

Was good to meet you + the others as well. 
I just wish id booked on both courses now..


----------



## Matt.

Thanks Dave & Lee, had a great day, nice to meet everyone. Now, which do i buy, i had my mind set on the DA, but after playing with the Rotary im in 2 minds now.


----------



## ajmanby

Sorry couldnt meet you gordon but hope your other half is ok, thats way more important, Lee is a top bloke and so is Dave, currently waiting for tomorrow to come so i can do the advanced class. Nice to meet all you others as well!


----------



## MellowYellow

Hope she gets well soon Gordon, roll on tomorrows advanced class


----------



## carl9729

Hi Dave,

I see you have me booked on the beginners course 17th July, unfortuantely I'm on a stag do for that period, but I am still keen to do the course so please book me on another,

Dave I have posted this before, but still see i'm on the list for the course, could you please let me know you have recieved this post ok,

Cheers

Carl ([email protected])


----------



## Dipesh

Just got back from the advance course. Had a brilliant day. Learned a hell of a lot from Dave and Lee, thank you! Was great meeting you guys too. 

10/10, best £65 I've spent on detailing ever IMO. 

Dave, get a advance, advance class going! I'd be 100% up for that!

Was a pleasure meeting your guys (ajmanby/mellow yellow) too.

Hope your partner gets well soon too Gordon.


----------



## quicky connor

when will the next sets of classes be out

can you pm me with details please


----------



## caledonia

Thanks for all the messages of support on the thread and my email and the like.
It is much appreciated and I have passes your messages on to Liz.

I am pleased that you found the days of benefit to all that attended and I was lucking enough to be kept up to speed on the weekend's developments.
I also understand the weekend did not go according to plan from time to time and I have called Lee to see how left the bottle of FC+ open. As you have now found out it has a strange effect on Dave and he bursts into dance with the slightest sniff of it. 











For all members that witness it today. I must apologise and I am sure he will be along shortly to give a very good reason, why he was dancing on the Volvos roof. :lol:

Once again a big thanks to Lee and I am sure we will meet up again soon m8. Just remember to let me know when you wish to pop up.
Gordon.


----------



## phat_gadgy

Guys, looking for the next release dates please, did pm Dave but he's probably been hammered by them.


----------



## ajmanby

didn't take long for that picture to appear, really was a top day with some top guys, really really enjoyed it!


----------



## caledonia

ajmanby said:


> didn't take long for that picture to appear, really was a top day with some top guys, really really enjoyed it!


I might not have been there in body. But I am always watching :lol:

Also a good spy helps. :thumb:


----------



## ajmanby

caledonia said:


> I might not have been there in body. But I am always watching :lol:
> 
> Also a good spy helps. :thumb:


cough Lee cough :lol:


----------



## Guest

looks like people had fun :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

matt1263 said:


> looks like people had fun :thumb:


You know us better than most Matt and you also know we have a great deal of banter and the like as it help people relax. Would be a dull and very long day if it was all serious too.


----------



## Goodfella36

ajmanby said:


> cough Lee cough :lol:


lol me im innocent, no was a great weekend with a really nice group of people the whole weekend

was glad to help out :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Many thanks guys for all the kind words. And from me, a huge thanks to Lee for helping out over the course of the weekend, it really is very much appreciated as it was a big help to keep the classes running smoothly without me flying around like a headless chicken! I used to run these classes on my own last year, and they were huge fun but very exhausting - having two of us now makes things easier to run and we can spend more time with folks as well... this is why we limit the numbers, any more than the class sizes and we just don't feel we could give people what they need from a machine polishing day - hands on experience, plenty of practice on the machine, and time to experiment. Two pairs of hands is always better than one on these days 



carl9729 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I see you have me booked on the beginners course 17th July, unfortuantely I'm on a stag do for that period, but I am still keen to do the course so please book me on another,
> 
> Dave I have posted this before, but still see i'm on the list for the course, could you please let me know you have recieved this post ok,
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Carl ([email protected])


Hi Carl, this is fine - I must have missed the message, it was very hectic in the run up to my holiday and now I'm wading through PMs and emails from when I've been away :lol: I'll remove your name from the list and add the first reserve.



quicky connor said:


> when will the next sets of classes be out
> 
> can you pm me with details please


New dates will be posted up soon, its just a case of getting together to organise which ones work best and finding the time to run them - hoping for a few more this year, as we really enjoy them 



phat_gadgy said:


> Guys, looking for the next release dates please, did pm Dave but he's probably been hammered by them.


Hammered - yup  ... As above, once we get dates organised, we will post them up, and there will be more classes. Hectic schedules with teacher training, and detailing and writing up my PhD has delayed the launch of new dates but they will go up soon.



ajmanby said:


> didn't take long for that picture to appear, really was a top day with some top guys, really really enjoyed it!


No, I'm not surprised - I blame Lee :lol::lol: Glad you enjoyed the weekend mate!



Dipesh said:


> Just got back from the advance course. Had a brilliant day. Learned a hell of a lot from Dave and Lee, thank you! Was great meeting you guys too.
> 
> 10/10, best £65 I've spent on detailing ever IMO.
> 
> Dave, get a advance, advance class going! I'd be 100% up for that!
> 
> Was a pleasure meeting your guys (ajmanby/mellow yellow) too.
> 
> Hope your partner gets well soon too Gordon.


A pleasure mate, and I look forward to seeing you at a class again soon :thumb:


----------



## ajmanby

Still ok to send me those pictures please Dave? my email address is [email protected]

Let me know when you do an advanced advanced class for stone chips etc lol :lol: Can practice on that stone chip you made, someone should have got a video of that :doublesho


----------



## Dipesh

Hahaha, worked pretty well though! 

The claying demo was the best bit lol


----------



## MellowYellow

Thanks Dave and Lee for the great day i had, really enjoyed it and learned a fair bit. Good to meet ajmanby and Dipesh too. 

I'm with Dipesh - if ever you do a class that concentrates on scratch and stone chips then i'm there!

Dave, sorry about the burn through on the volvo lol....


----------



## silver2009

Thanks go to Dave KG and Lee for Saturdays class. 
I enjoyed the machine polishing and the small group exercises. 

Danny


----------



## ajmanby

MellowYellow said:


> Dave, sorry about the burn through on the volvo lol....


So am I and i'm sure dipesh is too......


----------



## Dipesh

^^^ yep, sorry Dave! 

Goes to show how unpredictable paint is!


----------



## Dave KG

:lol: No worries on the strike throughs - that is why we have scrap cars and run the days, so you can test the paint to see the limits and then go beyond them as well and see what it is like - that way you really get a feel for what you can, and cannot do in practice


----------



## grebow

hi

would be interested in the courses in the newcastle under lyme area.

can you let me know whan there is availability on the courses?

cheers


----------



## t1blk

Hi Dave, I too am interested in a course in the Midlands area, only because you're not doing one in Manchester, but all of the dates and slots including reserves seem to be booked up. Have you any more dates in mind ?


----------



## Dave KG

grebow said:


> hi
> 
> would be interested in the courses in the newcastle under lyme area.
> 
> can you let me know whan there is availability on the courses?
> 
> cheers





t1blk said:


> Hi Dave, I too am interested in a course in the Midlands area, only because you're not doing one in Manchester, but all of the dates and slots including reserves seem to be booked up. Have you any more dates in mind ?


We are planning more, yes - and they will be posted up in this thread when planned :thumb:


----------



## Mike_Rose

Can someone PM me the post code/location of the course please.

I'm not so sure if I've missed it in the 30 odd pages of the thread.

Ta,
Mike


----------



## dreaddan

Autobrite Direct
Unit 1 Valley park
Watermills Road - Off Rowhurst Close
Chesterton
Newcastle-Under-Lyme
Staffordshire
ST5 6AT
If your using a sat nav you may need to use ST5 6BD (roadname: Rowhurst Close)


----------



## Mike_Rose

Ta mate


----------



## ajmanby

Do not put in ST5 6AT as it takes you to a random building site! as i found out!


----------



## MrJT

Morning all, 

I'm booked on the Sat 17th July beginners class, but have now had some work commitments dropped on me that weekend, would anybody like to swap for an August 15/16th class?

Cheers


----------



## Dave KG

PMs about to go out with details for this weekend


----------



## Dave KG

MrJT said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I'm booked on the Sat 17th July beginners class, but have now had some work commitments dropped on me that weekend, would anybody like to swap for an August 15/16th class?
> 
> Cheers


Hi mate, sorry to hear of the work commitments. As nobody has come forward I will offer your current place to a reserve on the list and add you to the August reserve lists... more classes will also be put up soon :thumb:


----------



## ajmanby

does that mean you can get those pictures for me then dave? :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

ajmanby said:


> does that mean you can get those pictures for me then dave? :thumb:


I plan to :thumb:


----------



## -Aid-

Is there any spaces left for any of the classes ?


----------



## MrJT

Dave KG said:


> Hi mate, sorry to hear of the work commitments. As nobody has come forward I will offer your current place to a reserve on the list and add you to the August reserve lists... more classes will also be put up soon :thumb:


Cheers Dave, hopefully see you in August!!


----------



## buff not enuf

AUGUST Machine Polishing Advanced Class please :thumb:


----------



## Padtwo

Dave, I have sent you a message, gutted, but I wont be able to make it this weekend, sorry.


----------



## Shared

I see that Jonathan B is the reserve for the 17th, just in case he's unavailable to take padtwo's place i'd appreciate being considered if no-one's beaten me to it.


Jonathan B, not trying to "jump in your grave" mate, with Padtwo being unable to make it there's now no reserve if you attend so that's why i'm sticking my name up


----------



## SimonZS

I can't make Saturday now. I have sent a PM. Apologies!


----------



## caledonia

Padtwo said:


> Dave, I have sent you a message, gutted, but I wont be able to make it this weekend, sorry.





SimonZS said:


> I can't make Saturday now. I have sent a PM. Apologies!


First of all really sorry you guys cant make it at the weekend
But it does help other waiting on places.
So thanks. :thumb:



Shared said:


> I see that Jonathan B is the reserve for the 17th, just in case he's unavailable to take padtwo's place i'd appreciate being considered if no-one's beaten me to it.
> 
> Jonathan B, not trying to "jump in your grave" mate, with Padtwo being unable to make it there's now no reserve if you attend so that's why i'm sticking my name up


Johnathan and Shared are now on the verified class this Saturday.
See you both there and Dave will forward you the Pms later I am sure.
Gordon.


----------



## Shared

caledonia said:


> First of all really sorry you guys cant make it at the weekend
> But it does help other waiting on places.
> So thanks. :thumb:
> 
> Johnathan and Shared are now on the verified class this Saturday.
> See you both there and Dave will forward you the Pms later I am sure.
> Gordon.


Commiserations to those who've had to reschedule, it's not the way i would have preferred to get a place but hopefully you'll manage the next one.

Gordon, many thanks, looking forward it hugely.


----------



## carl9729

*Midlands beginners course*

Can you put me on a beginners course mate, sorry I had to cancel for this weekend, I'm in the forces so once you have loaded me on a course let me know so I can organise time of work,

Cheers Dave

Email:[email protected]

Carl


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys,

As teaspoon has called off this morning there is now a space for those wishing to attend the Saturday 17th July machine polishing class? First come first served as always, so if you want the place, just post up :thumb:

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## 03OKH

Yes please Dave. Please PM the relevant info.

Sorry to the guys that have had to change their plans.

Tony


----------



## Dave KG

03OKH said:


> Yes please Dave. Please PM the relevant info.
> 
> Sorry to the guys that have had to change their plans.
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

Will PM you across the details now and add you to the list.

All the best,

Dave


----------



## Shared

I'm assuming it's still a 10:00 am start, and i dont need to bring anything apart from my lust for knowledge, Would that be right ?. I've taken note of the better postcode to use for the sat-nav.


----------



## ajmanby

Shared said:


> I'm assuming it's still a 10:00 am start, and i dont need to bring anything apart from my lust for knowledge, Would that be right ?. I've taken note of the better postcode to use for the sat-nav.


and some 20p's for a tea or coffee :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Shared said:


> I'm assuming it's still a 10:00 am start, and i dont need to bring anything apart from my lust for knowledge, Would that be right ?. I've taken note of the better postcode to use for the sat-nav.


Spot on


----------



## Shared

Thanks both :thumb:,cheers for mentioning the 20p's Aj, i wouldn't have thought of that :wave:


----------



## Schizophonic

See you guys tmorrow, btw - is there a chance to buy some products at a special discounted price from autobrite?


----------



## 03OKH

Hi Dave & Gordon

Just a quick note to say thank you for today, good laugh and very enlightening.

Just got to put it into practise now 

Thanks again

Tony


----------



## Shared

*The Detailing Class, My Thoughts.*

So, i finally got around to attending one of Dave and Gordons classses yesterday and i thought i'd try and detail (pun intended) some of the experience, and some of the benefits/realisations it's left me with.

1/ A certain respect for all those that ply this particular trade as a means of making a living, i've been a roof tiler all of my adult working life, and so i've become pretty used to handling a 9.5 Kilo Stihl saw whilst standing lop-sidedly with my feet at funny angles respective to the surface i'm standing on trying to control something that at the merest pull of a trigger wants to go off on a rampage and do some serious damage, I thought i might have been prepared, and polishing a Volvo bonnet seemed to confitm that  Then we tried it on a vertical panel.....my neck hurt, my wrists hurt, my ankles hurt, and my brain hurt. So to those who weild a polisher all day in order to feed their kids and pay the bills, fair bloody play 

Ps: I've sent Ross Brawn and Norbert Haug an email, if Schumey needs to strengthen his neck muscles since coming out of retitement ? simples, buy him a Hitatchi, and get him to polish Rosbergs car once a week, that'll help his neck when he's pulling 5G's round Rivage at Spa in a few weeks time.

2/ A little knowledge, i know i know, it can be a dangerous thing cant it, a little knowledge, but even just the subject of lets say, the seemingly countless combinations of HexLogic pads and Menz polishes, crikey the amount of stuff Dave and Gordon know about such things would probably overfill the cavernous space of a particular red Volvo estate, yet they managed to condense a lot of this stuff down to a manageable, and (more importantly) a fairly easy to remember quantity and format, they both have a knack of being able to convey what they know in a real freindly and intuitive way, and in a way that for instance meant that for the first time in a long time, on the hour or so's drive home i didn't have the cd/radio on in the car, i was still contemplating what was said, still absorbing it, still mulling over all i'd heard, and still enjoying the day.

Ps: C3POR2D2.02, that's a finishing polish isn't it ?

3/ Confidence, understanding, + Motivation, i've had my rotary quite a few months, and upto yesterday had only really played about with a scrap panel, i remember the first time i used it, my scrap panel happens to be a wing, the same make and colour of my jet black 11 year old Beemer, so naturally, my first attempt consisted of attacking the wing with the aforemention Stihl saw and diamond blade, and then trying to "polish it out" with my new and trusty Silverline "STORM" and half a gallon of Megs....stuff, did it work ? did it heck, was i disheartened ? just a little, yes, did i box the poisher back up and put it on top of a kitchen cupboard destined keeep at Breville sandwich toaster company for years?, yes. Thankfully today gave me the understanding that detailing isn't about performing miracles (well, unless you're KDS wet sanding a BMW) it's about trying to achieve the best results that can be achieved, safely, it's about understanding when you've done enough, when you've done as much as what can be done, and when not to overdo it. The lesson is presented in such an informal but informative way that it felt like a mate showing me how to do something, you know, in that way that only a good mate can, Dave and Gordon have a way of imparting knowledge that implies they're sharing it with you, rather than "tutoring" you, so about 24 hours later i'm still mulling it over, planning out how to go about it, masking this, removing that etc etc, and it's really motivated me to have a go, no small feat when you dont have a garage or a drive and you dont want people twitching the curtains at you.
Seeing how easily Dave and Gordon managed to make some scratches dissapear, and mask other really very deep ones almost to the point where they became invisible was brilliant to watch, the 50/50's that we did obviously didn't come up to quite the same standard, but for me at least they were pretty good, in fact i was quite proud of what i (working together with....) achieved, there was a really decent level of improvement, i mean the kind of improvement that makes you smile to yoursel, that glaringly obvious kind of improvement, that, as much as what Dave and Gordon had to say, bought the confidence.

4/ Appreciation, fortunately the other guys who attended were an easy going bunch, friendly, approachable, and more than willing to natter and share their views about what we were doing, so cheers for that, thanks to Mark at Autobrite too, 20p for a decent cup of hot choccy is a bargain in anyones language, and now i have some Colly 915 and a new Vikan wheel brush to play with.

Dave and Gordon, The price for this "class" is at the beginning of the thread, considering that all the tools are supplied (and a choice of tools at that) , as are all of the consumables, and not least of all a reasonably nice car which is savaged with a broom, the bottom of a polish container, and a spanner, in order to inflict damage that we might try and learn something makes this lesson really good value, but then i thought, "If they travel from somewhere around Dundee to Stoke On Trent that's about a five or six hundred mile round trip" now i know Gordon Brown hails from that neck of the woods, but you wouldn't need to be an economist, or Chancellor of the Exchequer to realise that these guys can't be doing this for the money, so the natural question to ask is "why are they doing it?" only they can answer that, but from my experience of this forum, and my experience of yesterday, i can only assume that they just enjoy helping people who share a common interest, at any rate, it's the best value i've had in a long long time. So a huge and sincere Thanks to both of you, i had a brilliant day, and i've taken a lot from it.

To anyone contemplating attending in the future i'd say "what are you waiting for", it's a great day, and you really should come away feeling that bit more confident, and feeling that you've learnt something.

Pps, Jonanthan B and Scizophonic, these are the alloy wheel protectors i was talking about..


----------



## M.J

i think SHARED,s post deserves a round of applause you,ve said exactly how it is in a way that is so 'detailed' i completely agree with you , ive attended todays course with a good bunch of guys too, Dave n Gordon are brilliant at relaxing you if ur a bit tense which allows confidence to take shape

thanks guys for today , cheers dean for that at the end 

the shop doors of Autobrite were still open at the end ,  

thanks again 
mike


----------



## ross-1888

glad to see these classes are as popular down there as they are up here. gordon and dave really know there stuff


----------



## Bon 3

*Glasgow August classes*

Hi Dave,
Bit concerned don't see my name on list.
I called and spoke to you when you were in middle of detail.
You said you would put it on later when you got a chance as there were still places available.
Can you confirm my reservation please?
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Dave KG

Its really wonderful to come home after a long (and rather wet!) drive north, and to read posts like the above - posts that really do make you realise that from our perspective, there's more to detailing than simply making money - its about sharing knowledge, enjoyment, meeting new people. You're right - we don't do this for the cash, we have a receipt book so that we keep the tax man happy. We do this because we are enthusiasts who played around making our cars shiny, and for us it became a way of life - the pursuit of the best finish possible, learning the ins and outs, and for me, its become something I deeply enjoy and something that really interests me. The opportunity to share this interest is what I revel in, and it is really heart warming when you read posts like the above that peopl appreciate, and get something from the days you put on  Makes me smile. :thumb:


----------



## Bon 3

*Glasgow August classes - urgent*

Sorry, for some reason not letting me PM you so got to post here.


----------



## Dave KG

Bon 3 said:


> Hi Dave,
> Bit concerned don't see my name on list.
> I called and spoke to you when you were in middle of detail.
> You said you would put it on later when you got a chance as there were still places available.
> Can you confirm my reservation please?
> Cheers
> Brian


Hi Brian,

28th August Beginners (in the other thread), you are the person who is marked as Reserved (by phone), as your number and name are stored in my phone, so you get the details by phone 

Hope that clears up the confusion.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Bon 3

Dave KG said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> 28th August Beginners (in the other thread), you are the person who is marked as Reserved (by phone), as your number and name are stored in my phone, so you get the details by phone
> 
> Hope that clears up the confusion.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,
That's great, was just a wee bit worried!
Really looking forward to it and especially since there is nothing but praise for your tuition and enthusiasm.
Cheers
Brian

PS Sorry to be PITA, but have you sorted Advanced for Sept /Oct yet?
You can PM or ask me to phone if need to discuss or not wanting to post just. yet


----------



## alxg

Just a quick note to say a massive thanks to both Dave and Gordon for the course; I attended yesterdays (Sunday) and really enjoyed the day.
As mentioned above, it is a true testament to the commitment of these guys to sacrifice their weekend time and make the journey down to the unit to share their knowledge and enthusiasm with fellow DW members. 

I think the fact that there seems to be "no shows" on pretty much every course is a poor way of showing appreciation, and ultimately deprives a member who is really keen the chance to be able to attend. I say it would be a fair move for Dave and Gordon to start taking non refundable deposits in order to cement a commitment to attend in advance of courses, but after meeting them this weekend, I know they are reluctant to do this as it goes against their nature (even if it leaves them out of pocket as a consequence).

Anyway, back to the course; it is really fantastic to be in the company of two people who as well as having a prominent, ever helpful presence on the forum, also bring the enthusiasm for detailing to you in person. I had the pleasure of being mentored by Dave on all things Rotary, and along with my "Rotary team mate" Mike (good to meet you all too guys :thumb we tackled the trusty red Volvo, and I like to think we made a decent job of the bits we had a go at. All under the tutelage of Dave and his ever helpful advice of course.
We were even treated to a demonstration of how to make your own wax as an extra bonus by Scott (at least i'm sure that was your name - sorry if i'm wrong) and the day semed to fly by. 

All in all, it was a very helpful, worthwhile course for anyone who is starting out and needs to get techniques sorted and gain the confidence to use machines for their own efforts. I would recommend it to anyone :thumb:.

The only downside for me was that I enjoyed using the Festool so much, I really want to get one - despite them costing soooo much, I know it will give my wallet another beasting at some point :wallStrange how a big oaf like me seemed to get on better with the lightest machine)!! that and the fact the AB shop is open to all to "just have a look around "............

Thanks again to Dave and Gordon, two of the most down to earth, helpful guys you could wish for and I will almost certainly be putting my name down for an advanced course in the future. :thumb:

Alex

EDIT - Wow, my 1000th post!!


----------



## Scotch

alxg said:


> We were even treated to a demonstration of how to make your own wax as an extra bonus by Scott (at least i'm sure that was your name - sorry if i'm wrong) and the day semed to fly by.


Glad you enjoyed they day, it always seems to go by very quick. Thanks to you gus, Dave and Godon for letting tag along. I have done both courses and you guys looked like you were enjoying it as much as I did.:thumb:

And it was Scotch, close but no Cigar.

Cheers


----------



## tosh

Hi all

I attended Saturday's class, and it was the perfect day to basically check that you're doing the right thing, under the watchful eye of a professional. Good to see other people's technique, and the conversation was good. Nothing beats actually seeing someone polish a panel as lots of factors come into play (weather, heat, humidity, polish, pad, pressure, machine, position, paint, defects).

I really have no idea why anyone would no-show on a day like this (we had one also), given how desparate people were to get onto the course - Dave and Gordon don't do it for the money (as none was to be made) - absolutely top guys (as well as the other members who were there).

Glad to go on the course, and hopefully will see you on an advanced day (with a less swirly car).

T


----------



## alxg

Scotch said:


> And it was Scotch, close but no Cigar.


D'oh!! nearly got it!

And I can't wait to see the review of the new "Chuck in any old sh*t and melt it" wax, to be in the stores soon :lol:


----------



## Dave KG

Many thanks all for the kind words - really makes it worthwhile to know that the work put into the days is being enjoyed and appreciated by those attending :thumb:

The no-shows issue is something, alas, I feel we are going to have to address... we left deposits out, as we were happy based on previous classes that folk would show up and chose to take the requests for classes at face value. We appreciate things do come up for folks, and cancelling with some notice isn't an issue... what gets to me is that the reserve lists are usually quite full, and so when we get a no-show, that place could have gone to someone who wanted it but because we didn't know the space was available it was essentially wasted which to me is a shame. Unfortunately, with my teacher training coming up in the next few weeks, the number of classes we will be able to run wiull be curtailed - we will endeavour to be running the classes, but in order to ensure that folk _do attend_ when they say they will, it is likely that the next set of classes (which will be launched in a fresh thread) we will be requesting at least a deposit to reserve a place. We had hoped we would not have had to do this, but in light of the recent classes, we feel that this is going to be necessary to ensure those who genuinely want to be on the day get their place on the day.

This aside though, it was another really enjoyable weekend and we are looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Guest

No shows? Madness!

I would drive straight down if informed of a no show so I could do them :thumb: (might annoy the gf thou )


----------



## Mike_Rose

To echo what Alexg said:

Was an excellent day, the rotary is nothing to be scared about at all, you just have to feel it and relax, it really is as simple as that.

I picked up so many hints and tips that were very, very simple that I just would not have thought about before - my note pad was definitely busy.

Thanks to Dave and Gordon for their time and Autobrite for the venue. Hopefully when the weather picks up a bit I can get outside and blitz the motor with the rotary.

Nice to have met you all and thanks again for a good day.


----------



## Trebor

i am fisrt reserve for the Midlands 14 August class, do you want me to pm you my mobile number in case there is a drop out ?


----------



## J99NNO

Dave

Not sure if you will be looking for confirmations by PM for attendance after the reported no shows, but definately no chance of me missing it. I am not back from holiday until a few days before, so please dont count me out if I do not reply until the last minute!


----------



## salsheikh

can i be put down for a place, even if it is only a reserve place,
thanks


----------



## NCB

Hi i'm down as a reserve on the 15th of august....could you remove me please as i wont be able to make it due to a football fixture change.
Cheers NCB


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys,

Just to let you know I've got the messages and just checked the threads - currently in the middle of a long stint of detailing, so not had much online time but will reply asap!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## rhino335

Would like to register for the beginers class please. Have PM'd you.

Peter


----------



## R50 AJK

This looks fantastic, really useful too.

If possible could I please be added to a beginners course when there is a slot free.

Thanks


----------



## salsheikh

Dave, where do i look for this exclusive list to see if my name is on it.
i really wanna come along and learn this art.


----------



## BigIan

Hi Dave
For some reason I can't pm you - don't know why.

I'm still up for next Sunday how can I get the details of where and when?

looking forward to it

Ian


----------



## CliveP

Dave,

Any chance of arranging some more advanced courses in the Midlands soon? 

Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## Stoner

CliveP said:


> Dave,
> 
> Any chance of arranging some more advanced courses in the Midlands soon?
> 
> Thanks,
> Clive.


Or a beginners one would be great :buffer:


----------



## Dave KG

BigIan said:


> Hi Dave
> For some reason I can't pm you - don't know why.
> 
> I'm still up for next Sunday how can I get the details of where and when?
> 
> looking forward to it
> 
> Ian


Got your text mate, will reply to that with the details 



CliveP said:


> Dave,
> 
> Any chance of arranging some more advanced courses in the Midlands soon?
> 
> Thanks,
> Clive.





Stoner said:


> Or a beginners one would be great :buffer:


Need to arrange some dates - current issue is that I start teacher training in August, essentially the start of the rest of my life career wise so expect a detailing sabbatical from me... I'll still be around, still be detailing albeit a little more curtailed, so classes will be rarer for the time being I'm afraid - or at least certainly ones I will be working at will be.


----------



## fozzy

Dave KG said:


> Need to arrange some dates - current issue is that I start teacher training in August, essentially the start of the rest of my life career wise so expect a detailing sabbatical from me... I'll still be around, still be detailing albeit a little more curtailed, so classes will be rarer for the time being I'm afraid - or at least certainly ones I will be working at will be.


you'll need the detailing to keep you sane, I finished my PGCE last year, it was. .......... not the most interesting of courses to be honest, drop a pm if you need anything


----------



## Mark_H

I'd be interested if you run another one in the midlands


----------



## Stoner

Good luck with the course Dave, dont be a stranger


----------



## Dave KG

Last classes of the current run this weekend, and perhaps the last of the Midlands classes I will be at with the start of my teaching course, so here's hoping for a good turnout this time round 

Watch this space for new classes - its likely the format and the people will be different but hopefully someone will take the reigns and keep them alive!


----------



## Trebor

A big thanks to Dave and Gordon for todays class at Autobrite, it was really enjoyable and good value.

I got in as reserve because of no shows from original list, which i couldnt understand when there are so many waiting for a place


----------



## NeilG40

Many thanks too to Dave and Gordon for an excellent day. The only downside is now I want a festool rotary, better start saving.


----------



## BigIan

I'll be there in the morning:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Cheers guys for today! Nice to meet you all and hope you enjoyed the day..

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## dest

A huge thankyou to everyone involved for today!
I thoroughly enjoyed it, learnt tons, and would highly recommend it to everyone :thumb:

Martyn


----------



## Padtwo

Many thanks for yesterday. Nice relaxed atmosphere and learnt loads, unfortunately one of those things was that red vovlos tend to have grey primer!!!! Seriously, I have taken a lot of information away with me to digest and the effort that everyone puts into these is very much appreciated.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Richarl_VXR

Cheers Dave/Gordon for taking the time to teach us loads of new things (everything  ). Had a great day and well worth the money. Definately recommend the course to those of you thinking of doing it.

:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## BigIan

Just to echo what the other guys have said, a great day, very informative, excellent value for money.
Thanks Dave & Gordon.







:thumb:


----------



## J99NNO

Thanks to Dave, Gordon and the guys at Autobrite for Saturday, a fantastic day with lots learnt and much more to learn.

I am so surprised at the number of no shows from people that have waited so long to get very sought after training.

If you have any availability on the advanced course, or if anyone else is running a course, please let me know!


Steve


----------



## caledonia

Thanks for all the positive feedback as always lads and one very accomplished female, with a machine polisher. As wish to thank Mark for Autobright personally for pulling a rabbit from the hat, as for Sunday. Much appreciated M8.

As one thread comes to a close. It is time to announce that there will be a new thread posted separately in the near future, once final arrangements have been discussed. Offer members the same training and service as in this thread. It will still be run in conjunction with Defined Details and Autobright Direct. So in short watch this space for future threads and classes. First classes will probably be at the start of October, as dates have to be clarified and a new demo vehicle sourced.

Gordon.


----------



## MrJT

I'd like to add my thanks to Dave and Gordon for their top quality tuition and the Autobrite lads for their hospitality. It was a great day and an excellent opportunity to tap into Dave and Gordon's experience!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dave KG

Echoing Gordon above, many thanks to all for the kind words... while I am now taking a step back, it doesn't mean an end to these classes! New classes will be posted up soon, running to the same format, the only difference will be a small change in who will be working at the classes - it is highly likely that I will be around some of the classes in the future, Gordon will likely still be there and we will be introducing Tim, from Autobrite, who will be taking over in my position to run the classes. So - watch this space, these classes will continue in ernest :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

^^^ I am sure the dates discussed fall nicely with your time off. So dont un pack yet. :lol: And you never miss a detailing meet anyway. Oups did i give that away also.


----------



## chunky79

A bit of a late thank you, but cheers dave and gordon for sunday's class. The passion you pair have for this is easily seen in the classes.
Nice to meet everyone in the class.
Got to keep my eye's open for the advanced class now.

Thanks again

Dunc


----------



## [email protected]

/Cough South/South East meet next year 

And I can bring my own weapons of mass correction.

[email protected](Andrew)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## caledonia

[email protected] said:


> /Cough South/South East meet next year
> 
> [email protected](Andrew)
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.


 :lol:
Will London Do???


----------



## Jeffers01

caledonia said:


> :lol:
> Will London Do???


Only if there's free parking at the site!!


----------



## Estoril-5

definately up for the next midlands class


----------



## Stoner

Estoril-5 said:


> definately up for the next midlands class


Me too :buffer:


----------



## [email protected]

London area would be great as long I can get parked and announced with enough notice i'm there.


----------



## mikeyc_123

Cant wait for the next midlands one.. can it be in the midlands tho 

like Northampton on Leicester maybe?


----------



## bubba

i am up for one in the midlands please


----------



## The-Billabong-Boy

Very interested in a class in the Midlands. Where do I add my name or see when and where future classes are being held?

Is there likely to be anymore classes this year?


----------



## [email protected]

The-Billabong-Boy said:


> Very interested in a class in the Midlands. Where do I add my name or see when and where future classes are being held?
> 
> Is there likely to be anymore classes this year?


Hopefully yes, we will keep ya posted:thumb:

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Plans are afoot for further classes this year... I can't say any more than that, as I am personally not involved in the classes beyond helping out here and there, however my colleague Gordon is and is lining up more classes for this year along with Tim, from Autobrite, who will be introduced at an upcoming meet :thumb:


----------



## Fabia_UK

Hi

Please can i be included in the Midlands detailing class, as i recently have brought a DAS6 Pro and have reads Daves detailing guide which was excellent but i'd like to know if im doing it the best 

drop me a PM or email at [email protected] if you have a slot available as i live in Bromsgrove.

Regards Ryan


----------



## juicy 666

Another for the Midlands class here! from what i have read it is worth the journey down from leeds so when they come about i am there!


----------



## wja96

I'm definitely interested in a course at Newcastle u Lyme - September or October?


----------



## robi

i am up for one in the midlands please, popped up to Chesterton depot over the weekend and the course sounds like £65 well spent.

Let me know so as i can one of the first 

Cheers
rob


----------



## [email protected]

Will let you know ASAP guys..:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Here is the new thread guys

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=184093

Get your names down guys..

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## mundo

mundo....asap please mate


----------



## andyp

Hi Dave,

Are you still doing these courses?

speak soon
Andy


----------



## Foolish Boy

I'd be interested in another midlands day, as the weathers picking up.


----------



## [email protected]

Dates will be released soon:thumb:


----------



## WopaDoBop

Subscribed.


----------



## Foolish Boy

Any further info on those dates?


----------

